# The Last Word, part II



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a fresh new thread. The old thread is here.


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 21, 2008)

cool i guess my word is last


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

TLW lies with me now and forever.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh noo it will run around the world in another new 6-7-8-900 messages :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh my, what a mess...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

TLW must be worn out by now but is resting here with me right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Drat... It would have been nice I had a cat cuddling in my neck, now...


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, great, the Dungeon was reset...

Timberwolf a little help?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

A Dungeon is not good for TLW, I will keep the *LAST WORD *for now.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice kitty...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

I shall stand my ground and keep TLW with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

*pulls the carpet*

Never say you stand your ground while standing on a carpet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

hopefully you caught me after pulling the carpet out from underneath of me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, but I can't run that fast...
This carpet is freaking long...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought you had the speed of a wolf !


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Even a wolf can't run 110 yards in one second...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

An animated wolf could!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, sorry I forgot my ACME(TM) Rocket Skaters...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

I waited all day but finally TLW is here with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

*has nothing to say*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

*sure ya don't!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think TLW should rest in New Jersey tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Assuming that TLW actually wants to rest.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

You never can tell just what TLW will want to do next.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Er... *doesn't know what he wanted to say* :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL I get days like that too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

The bad thing is that this often lasts for days...

(I sometimes tend to call it "EHS" - Empty Head Syndrome)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

TLW loves the Lasting Scent of a Beautiful Rose, so he is helping me take the *LAST WORD* back so that I can have it here with me again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh... a roseless thorn...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Life is a rose, beware of the thorns...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Ouch...

It somehow seems as if this thread has changed into another free association thread... just with a focus on the last word.

It's so peaceful in here... no fighting about the last word, no argueing, nothing.
Not even a party...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Party? Did someone say PARTY??


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Speaking of Party does anyone here know when TLW's birthday is, she is very quiet whenever I bring this subject up???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

That's difficult... We could say it is the day the original thread was started, but as you can imagine, this would not be the right date...
(I think she was born somewhen in the time mankind developed language... Which is quite a long time ago, but as she won't die before language comes to an end [the ultimate last word]...) < Which leads to the main problem: TLW doesn't age.


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That's difficult... We could say it is the day the original thread was started, but as you can imagine, this would not be the right date...
> (I think she was born somewhen in the time mankind developed language... Which is quite a long time ago, but as she won't die before language comes to an end [the ultimate last word]...) < Which leads to the main problem: TLW doesn't age.



I disagree, the last word would have had to have been started with the first word (the First word's infinate wisdom has been unfortunatly lost), so in theroy, the last word is atleast as old as man, or about 100,000 years old.

still, it is fun to debate, no?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to disagree, but the first (and thus the last) word is not of the same age as mankind. Communication doesn't necessarily imply the use of words.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

I am taking the last word play to the WORD Museum!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

TLW doesn't like to travel.... so you can just leave it here with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

TLW doesn't like to travel? This would be something really new...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

The TLW that I know and love lives for traveling and makes many journey's in one day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I think I know that one too...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well now TLW is tired and doesn't want to travel anymore....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Funny... must be an other TLW you got there...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

TLW is here with me right now and staying for an hr or two.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Indeed... Just came in a few minutes ago...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wonder if this book was written about TLW traveling? 
I will keep the *LAST WORD* here again, for now.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

TLW is here with me to check up on me after that earthquake last night. It happened 61 miles away from where I live.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

So you're shaken, not stirred... 

Seems to be all okay with you, as tlw showed up here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

TLW will show you the Moon and I will keep the LAST WORD here with me.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

TLW is here with me now but getting ready to head off again real soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Er... that was somewhat scary... a tlw head showed up here... :shocked:


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohh dear, here we go again


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

TLW just popped by to say hello to me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

*Don't ask me*, I will just keep the *LAST WORD* here, until I can think more clearly.... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

I sure hope I won't get blown away... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

TLW is not inflatable..... 

Some cats get blown, although not away..... LOL 

I will like to keep the *LAST WORD* here with me again for awhile.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

For the moment I have TLW with me so there


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice raspberry...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

TLW and I prefer strawberries. LOL :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

No cherries? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

TLW brought me some cherries so I that can enjoy them while having *THE LAST WORD* here again for awhile....​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

TLW is here with me now but didnt bring me anything.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Seems like tlw is a bit confused.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

You might be right on the confused part..... It's a good thing that I have the *LAST WORD* here with me or it might get lost.​


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 4, 2008)

i have taken your last word and given it to noob who has run off with it...and she cannot be tempted by cheetos (;


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Seems like she lost tlw... He showed up at my place


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 4, 2008)

dern that noob! no more TLW for here *grabs it and taunts her with it* its mine! *puts it high on the shelf next to my old high school literary mag, coincidently called The Last Word*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Whoops, I almost grabbed the mag... :huh:

...but then tlw leaped on my shoulder.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Well your shoulder can not be too comfortable because TLW is here with me now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Apparently not for long...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

Longcat is Long, is a neat piece of art.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome back, Grandi. Feeling better?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome Back Grandi, I hope you are better now 

TLW just popped in for a wee while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep. He did.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes I am feeling better, the fever is all gone, now all I have to do is get my strength back, I think that I will have TLW come and help me take the *LAST WORD *back here for awhile.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

All good things come to those who wait, However Im too impatient so Im taking TLW.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 11, 2008)

Catches TLW with his fishing pole and swoops him off to someplace safe for cocoa and cookies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

dashes along, taking tlw, the cocoa and the cookies on a little cruise


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

TLW felt a wee bit sea-sick so returned to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I guess I'd better not come near the british islands... (especially not at this weather)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

TLW has managed to brave the 80mph gusts of wind and is with me for a wee while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems like he's a great kite surfer/skater...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

TLW is Book Surfing his way to my house and giving me the *LAST WORD* again.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like TLW surfed on by you and came here instead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems like he got blown along to me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

A Blown Glass Cat House is pretty neat, I will keep the *LAST WORD* here with me for now, again....​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

TLW is here with me now but not sure for how long.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

For about an hour, it seems...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah ... what he said.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting hour... Say, on which planet do you live?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

I live on my own private planet where TLW always knows where to find me.:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Aha... seems to surprise even yourself...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

TLW is always full of surprise's.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

So are you...

(I mean living on a planet of your own and such...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course I am but it exists only for me and TLW who is here again btw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

TLW can traverse to the Moon and back again and always brings me the* LAST WORD*, even if I can only keep it here for a short time........ Moon Traveler......TLW....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, tlw travels to the moon to meet me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I think that I will keep the *LAST WORD* here so that it don't loose something in the Transmission...... LOL​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like TLW had other plans and is here with me now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

*is curious about tlw's plans*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

TLW will always share the love, Plans however are a closley guarded secret.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

I see . . .


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you the only one who can see it or can TLW see it too???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Dunno. Gotta ask him.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Good luck in getting an answer that makes sense


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, what part of "meow" is it you don't understand?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't understand most of it, but TLW is kind and patient with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

I see... like "M - e - o - w", right?


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

wait for it wait for it here it comes 
word


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

And you think this would be the last word?

Besides, welcome to the board and welcome to this thread.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

TLW is with me now for the time being. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

TLW is always on time here, he keeps the LAST WORD working for me here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, he's gone again on time, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

The dog is Gone, but The Cat TLW_ ( scaredly cat that he is)_ is still hanging around somewhere so that I can still keep the *LAST WORD *here with me for a little longer.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

If you think so... I'm cuddling with a scared tlw cat to calm him down...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

I use this too calm TLW down when he is here, after all the running he does, he is always so frazzled. 
I let him rest while I keep ahold of the *LAST WORD* while he is here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Drugs for cats? :huh: This explains why tlw seemed so sluggish the last days... didn't even want to cuddle. :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

TLW always has a place where he gets lots of cuddles here, maybe that is why he always brings me the *LAST WORD*.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Cute pic...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

tlw has been sitting by my bedside and chair this week. I've appreciated his company and well-wishes. Now that he sees I'm back at the computer, he's popped back to his favorite thread to see who needs cheering up today.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, hello Punkin! Nice to see you! :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi TW, it is nice to be back. I've really missed this place, however, sometimes one must take time-out to get things sorted through. I still haven't sorted through everything, but I'm tired of not seeing you all and especially tlw! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe if we all saw Eye to Eye, TLW would not get so confused......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't you think that this would be a little too close?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

TLW and I agree that that is just too damn close!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ewwwwuuuu! I hates bugs (except Ladybugs)! tlw chases them away for me.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't hate bugs, but I don't like them sitting on my eye...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Exactly! However, I don't like them sitting anywhere on my body! Ugh!

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 21, 2008)

Well I hate bugs to especialy if they are in my computor 

Me and DSO are freezing now in Sweden. All is upside down. Now when then spring are suppose to come it's colder and more snow then ever this strange winter.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

You are right Charlie!

Sorry you still have snow. It is 75 degrees and sunny here in Texas. Of course, with Spring comes the thunderstorms, hail stones and tornadoes!

tlw doesn't like it when it is hailing. He disappears to milder climates!

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Well TLW will not find milder climates here in England atm as we are having gale force winds and sleet and snow are forecast for tomorrow and the next few days. What a strange way to spend Easter with this kind of weather.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 21, 2008)

Well DSO still around but freezing. It was better this sunday 30 degrees Celcius in the sun (I think about 80 F) but then when we woke up monday mornig it was 15 cm (4-5 inch) of snow .

Maybe DSO will go with TLW to Florida or something.:huh:
Well have to say Happy Easter to you all around here chasing tlw


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah... hoppy easter, Charlie... and all the other members of the tlw gang...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 21, 2008)

*Or GLAD PÅSK as we (DSO and me ) say around here*:blink:
Same to you too TW of course!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

TLW likes to dress up for Easter, that way he can bring me the *LAST WORD* and plenty of perty colored eggs too!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

*is speechless*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, TW speechless! That is hard for me to believe. :batting: tlw and I have just been lazing about the house today. I'd almost forgotten how much fun it is to watch whatever I want on the t.v., leave lights on all over the house and eat meals at odd hours. Oh well, back to "normal" tomorrow.

~Punkin

BTW - Hoppy Easter everyone!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2008)

We had such a bussy Easter evening so we even forgot to eat eggs:doh:

So now we having it today instead :blush:

I hope DSO and TLW will like it


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

TLW is always here for Easter, but he likes to hide in the eggs instead of hide the eggs. 

He is nice to let me keep the *LAST WORD* here with me today, while you are all away hunting those eggs.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Who said I'm hunting eggs?

They were hunting me! :huh:

But tlw came in time for rescue.

*whew*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

tlw has been as busy as the Easter Bunny today. He popped in long enough to wake me so I could feed all my kitties. It is a windy and cold day here in Texas, not Springlike at all.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

No sprong feeling over here, either...
Had been sunny today, but the night before it snowed quite a bit...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

TLW and I woke up to a beautiful white easter morning but by early afternoon the snow had gone and for some strange reason so had TLW


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2008)

Well TLW is here still...........:blink: and so is the snow


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

tlw just popped by to give me a bit of snow so I could make snow ice cream. Yum! :eat1:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, tlw arrived here in time to collect some more snow, I guess...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

I am glad that TLW played in the snow here for a short time, now it is just a bit rainy so he stays indoors and lets me keep the LAST WORD here again for awhile.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Now this is a lovely picture...
The snow over here isn't as deep as that, but tlw enjoys jumping around in it, nonetheless... (We have a little sun right now.)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I thing that's why tlw is here now. It has been snowing the whole day for tlw to jump around in. 
DSO is not impressed being indoors longing for sun and spring and.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Well... the snow got some more in the meantime... but right now, it's too dark to have fun in the snow... tlw is rolled in on my bed and sending some greetings to DSO...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

tlw dropped by to wish me goodnight. This has been a rough Monday. Going back to work after a short vacation is always tough, but then worrying about my cousin's condition after the car accident made it even tougher. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Ugh... not good. Sending tlw with some good thoughts your way.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a lovely sunny morning here in England and TLW and I were just sitting on the patio enjoying it for a while.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

tlw just popped in to say his morning "meow". This morning is going much better than yesterday. Hubby will be stopping by the hospital to check on my cousin and report back to me on her condition. I've got to get going as I need to stop at a store this morning to get some snackies for work.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

Since it has been raining here for the past few days, this is how TLW looked when he brought me back the *LAST WORD* this morning. Poor dear.....​


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh dear. I hope you took tlw indoors and warm a dried tlw up. Or else tlw will be froozen to ice here now. Well I see tlw is coming here jumping and almost disapear in the 5-6 inch snow now, going towards our backdoor .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, tlw just came in. Guess he wants a bit of the fish...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh I have not tried allure with fish........:doh:
But tlw gets here anyway....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep. It was coincidence that I had been making fish for dinner as tlw arrived.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

tlw has been looking at old family photos with me this evening. Here is one picture that he really liked!

~Punkin 

View attachment Colonel Potentate.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

A shiny, glowing cat... Somewhat ghostlike... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

TLW just popped in to say hello to me this morning and is now sitting on her favourite bench on the patio.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

How's the weather? Still snowing over here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

Not snowing in Texas. The trees are putting out new green leaves, the wind is blowing and we are supposed to have a high today of 81 degrees fahrenheit.

tlw loves basking in the sun on my front porch.

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Its not snowing here either,our snow barely lasted a day and then the rain washed it all away and it has been raining since but TLW is nice and dry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Good. (Except for the rain)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2008)

tlw and I bid you all a good night!

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

TLW is here with me and seems to have brought some better weather with her, the sun is shining and its lovely and mild.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, weather over here seems to be a little indecisive...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 27, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> TLW is here with me and seems to have brought some better weather with her, the sun is shining and its lovely and mild.



DUBLINDA
Are you sure tlw is a she ? 
How could you tell I have not figuaring out what DSO is either 
How could you tell were shall i look to get knowlege:blush:

Today sunshine but around zero C, so snow is still hera allover the place 

:happy::happy:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Well Im not too sure myself but I will continue to say she until TLW corrects me.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2008)

It is still very warm here in Texas. We have a few clouds, but it is doubtful it will rain. tlw thinks it will get very warm here today. I agree, we had to run our air conditioner to cool the house last night! We did Spring go!?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

It snowed here a lil bit last night, 
TLW was a bit chilly when he came to give me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Well Im not too sure myself but I will continue to say she until TLW corrects me.


I may not be tlw, but as far as I know, tlw is male.
Maybe Punkin is able to tell us more.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

tlw is a male. But Dublinda's TLW could be a female.  The tlw I know is a chocolate colored cat, that has developed an ability to teleport wherever he wishes to go. He does like to spend time at my house because I have so many kitties and he loves playing with them. All my kitties are taking their evening nap, so tlw just popped in to bid me a goodnight and where he'll pop in next is anybody's guess.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems like he popped in over here, though I have no clue where he's been in the hours in between. BTW, you could be right with TLW being female...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Im certain that TLW is female and she is mostly white with some tabby markings and is a true beauty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Aha... okay... this explains why two cats are strolling around here now.
There is our chocolate colored male tlw and the white female beauty TLW.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

tlw is happy to see another cat in here. He's a very friendly kitty, although sometimes he can be a bit mysterious. He popped in earlier today at my house, but it looks like rain, so he's off to sunnier climes.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Dunno if it's sunnier over here, but at the moment, it's quite cozy in my room.
Thus tlw and TLW are both here, rolled in on my bed.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

TLW used his new Teleporter to bring me the *LAST WORD *today, how nice.... LOL​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

TLW is here now just in time to wish me goodnight and sweet dreams.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Olah TLW!

Como estas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Muy bueno! (Answer of TLW)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

TLW never speaks spanish to me but maybes that is because we speak Gaelic together.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I sometimes wish I would understand Gaelic... TLW sometimes drops in here talking G. and I don't understand a word... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

Bagpiper TLW is Bringing In The *LAST WORD* to me today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you sure? Did you understand what TLW said?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

At least TLW bringing me the *LAST WORD* makes more sense to me than a 
*Tiny Talking Cat-Faced Monkey Man!* LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

:huh: Er... You're always good for a surprise, right?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I have not seen tlw for some days now.....:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Not? Hmmm... I'll ask him why.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 31, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Olah TLW!
> 
> Como estas?



Seems like you are trying my ol' trick:huh:, it didnot work that well.




DUBLINDA said:


> TLW never speaks spanish to me but maybes that is because we speak Gaelic together.



I have been to that Volvo cars seller in "Llocneggtoognvoaffhoughfbjwhaeecfkjcyailughamnoublmnoaemcbljkaegll" something in Wales and I didnot understand a thing.......


Well tlw passed by .......saying something like "gutton abent" or something


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Well tlw passed by .......saying something like "gutton abent" or something








Guten Abend or Gute Nacht, TLW is either here in the morning or in the evening but still brings me the *LAST WORD* reguardless of what time it is.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, in the morning, it would be "Guten Morgen", I think... 

Nonetheless, both TLW and tlw are here visiting me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 1, 2008)

Guten Morgon alles :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Mahlzeit! Man, am I hungry...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

No matter how hungry TLW is, he always shares with a friend. 

Sharing the *LAST WORD* with me is also nice of him.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Uhm...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm...



Dear Smiley-Writer,

You keep crumbling up paper. I'll take TLW for a while, in case you have writer's block.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Your welcome. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

You know, we had fluid sunshine, this afternoon. I didn't want tlw to get wet, so I was happy to send him your way. 
:bow: (And a thankful "meow" from tlw.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

TLW had to take a bath today so he was pretty sad, couldn't have the *LAST WORD* on the subject either.... :-(​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Can I have the last word meow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

TLW gives you the last meow for today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

TLW gave me a *MEOW* and the *LAST WORD* today!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

I see your meow and raise a woof.

tlw is here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

TLW decided that there isn't enough action in this thread...
I agreed, and now we are on the run. Catch us, if you can.
The one that catches us has to take over tlw (or TLW) and get away.
But don't think you'll get tlw just like this... You'll have to be creative (or knock me out) if you want to get it. 

Seeya! *runs with tlw*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

tlw used to be there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Yu won't fool me, dude...  Not like this...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

I've got it again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Huh? How did you do that?
*runs past swamptoad snatching tlw, jumps into his '69 Firebird and takes off*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

your car must've gotten a flat tire. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

*grumble* %$§& spikes! *changes tires*

But you forgot to take tlw... 

*takes off again*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

I put on my black cat running shoes and make a dash for the door as I scoop TLW up in my arms and make a break for it to freedom, taking the *LAST WORD *with us!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow... that was actually some really quick running... Now I've got to find a way to get tlw back...
*drives car back into the garage and jumps into the heli*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 5, 2008)

Jumped into the hell 

Well tlw stayed here in heaven:

And I'm not relegioneus :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Hell? Hell, no, into the helicopter... Trying to find tlw...
Say, Charlie, is that you & tlw in that Zeppelin?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope it's my son.... he will try to land in Zaarbrücken....

Me and tlw are here in heaven on earth in the forest a sunny nice day.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

TLW and I are listening to the neighbors below our apartment make such a ruckus!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

It's interesting that seemingly all of you seem to have tlw...

But the original tlw came back to me, all bored again. We need a little more action around here, or we'll lose tlw.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

this imposter tlw is a good faker! :shocked: :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

The fake TLW can fool a lot of people but if you know him as well as I do, you can tell the difference. 

He is the only one that can truely give the *LAST WORD* to me, so I know when he is here.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to doubt that...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmnow it's he again :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe we should reboot this thread...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

No I mean tlw or TLW are called he again, how do they know
And how can they know anythink that I don't 
Just see Grand Floras Trivia game:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

TLW is very powerful. Is this correct?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't it be powerful 

Or why not she :huh:

I got kicked in my ass of a she once and that hurted for some days in the rear and some years in my heart


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

the last word and I are gonna have a bowl of chili. :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, that's the reason why tlw behaves like a fire dragon...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

It wasn't that spicy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if anyone knows for sure whether TLW is male of female, but I know that a hot and not spicey cat brings the *LAST WORD* to each and every person that desires it.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

aaatjoooo I'm allergic to cats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Gesundheit!

About the sex of the cats here...

Well... it's all about the spelling...

On the one hand, we have a nice female cat called TLW...
On the other hand, there is that nice male cat called tlw...

I hope I was able to remove all clarities...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooops! tlw just reminded me that I've been neglectful of this thread! Sorry, been a bit behind of late. I'm back now. Hopefully, hubby is all finished with the computer so I can sneak in here at night. He's been working on a project and has been on the computer most every night when I get home from work. This has really been kinda weird for me as he usually goes to bed right after I get home from work. Anyway, I hope to be in here tonight so I can get caught up with all the news at Dimensions. tlw just popped out, guess he's on his way home.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, do you know where tlw's home is?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

It must be cyberspace or......


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

it's home with me right now. :happy:


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Even if he/she/it is HOME with you right now it doesn't mean it his/her/it's home......:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I have to agree with you, Charlie...

Though, thinking about it, it might be possible that tlw/TLW is at home where he/she recently is...

You know, like in taht proverb:
"Where I lay my hat, there is my home."
Just with some little adjustments:
"Where I lay my paws, there is my home."


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well TLW and tlw have a lot of homes, welcome where ever he/she/it goes.
Seems pretty nice maybe I shall try that :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that tlw's home is here at Dimensions! He just pops in and out, depending on his mood. He's a very well traveled cat!

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

*woof* :blink:

my tlw just *barked at me*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, they both have learned some foreign languages...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Well that must be the good part of this thread :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

TLW decided to stop on over for some homemade chicken gumbo and has decided to stay a while


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

I think chicken is good for TLW:happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

tlw just dropped in to wish me goodnight. Now, why does he smell like chicken gumbo? 

~Punkin


----------



## David Bowie (Apr 9, 2008)

I am ironman


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> tlw just dropped in to wish me goodnight. Now, why does he smell like chicken gumbo?
> 
> ~Punkin




Well, perhaps because TLW and tlw nowadays tend to go everywhere together...


----------



## David Bowie (Apr 9, 2008)

I am still Ironman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

I am wondering if TLW is a Siberian cat, they are large, strong cats that take 5 years to mature. Since TLW is so strong, it makes it easier for him too take the LAST WORD from place too place I presume.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

tlw is popping in and out to check on us. The weather tonight is typical Texan spring weather - cool, thunder, lightening, hail, high winds and threats of tornados! :shocked: Anyway, thought I'd pop in to say hi and get to bed before it gets really bad outside.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

His windswept fur told me the story aout your weather... I even fond some remainders of hail in it! :huh: And we both hope you didn't get blown away...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> tlw is popping in and out to check on us. The weather tonight is typical Texan spring weather - cool, thunder, lightening, hail, high winds and threats of tornados! :shocked: Anyway, thought I'd pop in to say hi and get to bed before it gets really bad outside.
> 
> ~Punkin



My family in Arkansas are getting that terrible weather as well.  Scary stuff! I've been currently watching the weather channel.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

With all of the rain that we have had here lately, it is a wonder that TLW was able to get the *LAST WORD* to me today because he was so wet.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

We survived the night. Some other areas weren't so fortunate. Now all we have to do is hang on because we'll be getting high winds today - up to 40 mph! I really, really do not like high winds because dust storms usually come with them. It's weird, we had all this rain last night, but we'll get dust storms today because of high winds. :doh:

tlw popped in for a bit this morning, but I'm sure he won't hang around because he doesn't relish the though of being blown around like a tumbleweed!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess it isn't the wind speed that makes it so terrible, it's more about all the dust in the air...
(tlw assured me that he's able to stand winds of 40 mph... If it would've been somewhere about 70 mph, he would actually be having some difficulties not to look like a tumbleweed... )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

It is the wind and the rain that makes TLW a sad kitty. He was just able to bring me the LAST WORD today, the poor thing......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, it is sunny here today, albeit a bit windy. tlw popped in to enjoy sitting in the window and take a little nap in the sunshine.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

TLW does like his nap when he is here to give the the *LAST WORD*, he is a busy kitty, that is for sure.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, who wouldn't like a little nap after a busy day? 

tlw not only came along with the last word today, but also with some ineresting new words I didn't know... One of them is still quite obscure to me...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 11, 2008)

But, but I'm innocent I have not been writing any Swedish today  or have I.... mitt huvud mitt huvud varför sviker du mig


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Now you have... But it wasn't your fault... There are actually still some english words I don't know... And sometimes, I can't even find them in the dictionary.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

It is a good thing that TLW's friend here can help him with his dictionary because it would be a lot harder to get the *LAST WORD* to everyone in the world without it. 

It is a good thing that he brought me the *LAST WORD* today so that I could find this out.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

*still has the last word*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

TLW Brought me a fairy and the *LAST WORD *today. I have it, I tell you! LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

You had it, actually. *runs away*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hhummmm


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now you have... But it wasn't your fault... There are actually still some english words I don't know... And sometimes, I can't even find them in the dictionary.




Well I can say I have the same problem
Especialy when I try to answer Grandi Floras daily TP quiz. 
It goes slow but it's always fun and you learn some new words and a lot of 
I can need a compaterer to fight for the last place, you might be that man TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, actually, I stopped playing GF's daily TP quiz because usually, I ended up somewhere in the lower midfield, even if I had all questions right.

I still wonder how some people are able to go through the entire quiz in about 40 seconds. In that time, I perhaps manage to scroll down once, but without clicking any answers.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Well as they use to say " The important thing is to participate not to win"
You know you dont have a fair chance but what e' hech it´s fun. At least when it's not about commersals and American Idols or something like that.

Good night time for bed......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, what can I say...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, actually, I stopped playing GF's daily TP quiz because usually, I ended up somewhere in the lower midfield, even if I had all questions right.
> 
> I still wonder how some people are able to go through the entire quiz in about 40 seconds. In that time, I perhaps manage to scroll down once, but without clicking any answers.



They are psychic ?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Good question. I simply dunno. 
But I have the last word. 

*runs*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Morning again.......John Denver ???

But I feel more like

It's Monday morning, yea I said it's Monday morning and my head feel so..
......BB King I think.

Anyhow tlw, TLW and DSO are here playing around in the sun. For them it's no hard Monday mornings and they are ready for a new week to run all around the world........:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Enviable, yes... *sigh*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

TLW is never enviable because he has a mountain in his own likeness, he just showed it to me today when he brought me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Now I'm quite amazed.

*collects remainders of his jaw from the floor*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Do the mountain purrrr also :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess this giant purr would resemble a slight earthquake... :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Purring suppose to be sedative and calming, but I don't know about that :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, what a great picture Grandi! tlw and I were so disappointed this morning when I couldn't drop in to visit because the forum was closed down. Now I'm sleepy, so tlw and I will be going to bed soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope you have some nice dreams.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

And don't hear any purring from the cat moutain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't know if there are any mountains in Texas, especially cat mountains. :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

kitty mountains of litter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

This cat mountain.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

is that really real? Is that a morph or is that actually real? 

Cool looking!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not sure anything is real except the TLW has just wondered in here with the *LAST WORD *for me.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

TW, yes there are mountains in Texas (the Guadalupe Range for one), but none are near my home. We do have Buffalo Gap, but they are hills. We have lots of hills in Texas. A section of the State has been called "The Hill Country". Someday, I hope to get some snapshots of Buffalo Gap to share with you all.

tlw loves touring the Buffalo Gap area. Though, he must be careful, we still have wildcats in the area (Bobcats). My college (Abilene Christian University) sports name was the ACU Wildcats.

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

Guadalupe ain't that a nice island 

But I have seen some Texas hills and mountains in thoose old Cowboy movies, don't tell me that thay have built them up in a studio in Hollywood :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

No, but I've heard that some movies weren't filmed in Texas...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't believe everything you see in "those old Cowboy movies" was filmed in Texas - most of them were filmed in California and Arizona (I've been to old Tuscon Town, Arizona where they filmed the television show "High Chapparal"). Texas is vast and we have desert in West Texas, farmland in the Panhandle, Piney Woods in East Texas, Hills in Central Texas and Beaches on the Coast. Around Abilene, when you get out of the town area, there are mainly mesquite trees, Post Oak, and prickley pear cactus. Many folks have said that before the mesquite tree was transplanted here, this was open prairie. Buffalo Gap was named that because huge herds of buffalo used to thunder through the Gap on their way to open prairie to feed.

tlw just yawned, guess he is bored by the history lesson. LOL! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, tlw needs a bit more action...
But I thought this was interesting to know... :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

tlw is dancing to the 2 step pop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool! He already enjoyed it yesterday... *listens to that song too*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

I wish tlw could help me feel energized at work today. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

He just came along to fetch a can of red bull...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

When TLW drinks Red Bull, he dances a lot when he is here with the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefer coffee with cream and sweetener myself. Coffee is the only caffienated beverage I drink, so it does the trick for me. I've recently discovered Foldger's Cinnamon Swirl coffee - yum!

tlw popped in to say hi after dropping the Red Bull off at Swampy's! I should say he blew in because, once again, it is extremely windy here in Texas! Ugh!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, tlw is an experienced kite skater... 
He just has to watch out he doesn't get caught speeding on the highways...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Don't believe everything you see in "those old Cowboy movies" was filmed in Texas - most of them were filmed in California and Arizona (I've been to old Tuscon Town, Arizona where they filmed the television show "High Chapparal"). Texas is vast and we have desert in West Texas, farmland in the Panhandle, Piney Woods in East Texas, Hills in Central Texas and Beaches on the Coast. Around Abilene, when you get out of the town area, there are mainly mesquite trees, Post Oak, and prickley pear cactus. Many folks have said that before the mesquite tree was transplanted here, this was open prairie. Buffalo Gap was named that because huge herds of buffalo used to thunder through the Gap on their way to open prairie to feed.
> 
> tlw just yawned, guess he is bored by the history lesson. LOL!
> 
> ~Punkin



I liked that lesson, allways interesting to learn:bow:. I thought that Texas was most desert and oil fields .

tlw must be carefull i Sweden here it's easy to get a speeding ticket


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Really? Guess that's the reason why there are more finnish than swedish racing drivers...
...that are successful.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

TLW successfully made it over tonight to watch Alvin and the Chipmunks movie.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Guess he was just keeping you company, Mariac, because he's already seen that movie with me last week!  tlw is here telling me it is time for bed. Yawn! Wish I could stay up late, but it's a week night, gotta rise and shine for work in the morning! Ugh!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

You almost sound like the sun...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

tlw has been watching infomercials ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

infomercials, you say? :blink: tlw must have been bored out of his head to do so...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You almost sound like the sun...



 LOL! Well, it is sunny this morning. We had a little cool front move through last night, so we'll only reach 70 degrees today, but the windy conditions are still here. tlw blew in to say hi and bye. He doesn't care for all this wind! If the weather forecasters are correct, we should have a rest from the high winds tomorrow. I can hardly wait! I have noticed a few patches of bluebonnets and primroses, so our Spring flower show should start soon. If we get more rain, the wild flowers should start popping up soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

I have this cat tower here when TLW comes to visit and brings me the *LAST WORD* because we both enjoy flowers.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Awww, what a cute cat tower. We have a cat tower too, hubby made it from distressed wood and old carpet pieces. Our cats love it and tlw has been know to peek out from the bottom "house" and catch the other kitties unawares! 

~Punkin 

View attachment kitty cat condo, autumn 2004.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

What is tlw doing in the litter box?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 18, 2008)

Helping me picking some litter now when all snow is gone. We also have those Swamp Toads all over the place walkin' towards the pond. Spring time !:bounce:!:bounce:!:bounce:!:bounce::happy:

And all the small males are hanging after those huge females


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL! Even tlw needs to make a "pitstop" every now and then (I suppose). Ever notice how a cat's energy seems to go crazy after they've made a litterbox visit?! 

tlw popped in to say "Happy Friday" and made me feel so much better about going to work today.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

This *Litter Robot Catbox *here, waits for TLW to GO and then, seven minutes later, sifts the old sand from the new, depositing the, erm, deposits in a kitchen trash bag as we have the *LAST WORD *here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Something must have gone wrong...

tlw came along with the last word in kitchen trash bag full of litter...

:doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

After being exposed to all the cat litter, tlw stopped over for some homemade chicken noodle soup. After tlw eats, he will then need a nap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

*wonders what to do with all the litter*
*cleans the last word*
Look what I've found!


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't see, nothing :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, actually, nothing is quite hard to see...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, I see :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

What do you see?

(And don't tell me "Nothing."...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing :shocked: not even TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Er... okay. No need to worry. tlw is over here, with me. And I would suggest to switch on a light or such so you can see again... It's night, so it's quite dark...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I tried to open my eyes it's a hard work on a Sunday morning


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

I know, especially when you haven't slept the night before...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

I was supposed to be awake when I took tlw?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you a sleepwalker?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Could this also be the question game at times?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

When TLW came here to give me the *LAST WORD* today, there was a question as too why there was SNOW on the ground at this time of year! 
Yes, believe it or not, I woke up to a light powdering of snow this morning.......






That ok though cause he treated my inhome cat too a treat of a snow cone this morning too. LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

snow cone... quite colorful...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

can tlw make a tasty blizzard? :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

TLW doesn't like Blizzards..... ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, this blizzard doesn't really look tasty, does it?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 20, 2008)

I need a ghost writer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

a ghost writer? why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

why would any one want a ghost to write for them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I had a similar question on my furred tongue...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

tlw says it is not good to have fur on your tongue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

I know... I was quite thirsty... It's better now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

tlw and I are glad to hear that you are better now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

tlw? :huh: :blink: :doh: Now I see... That's TLW being here with me... she sends a "meow" to tlw.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

do you think tlw and TLW are one in the same?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

nope... tlw is male and TLW is female


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

well they just arrived here with some good news...they are engaged


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

oh, cool... a congrats woof from me!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

TLW brought me the *LAST WORD* today and introduced me to Major-General Woof.​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

aha! nice picture of the tlw, guessing?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

tlw has been popping in and out to check-up on me this weekend. I've been busy cleaning, shopping and visiting with friends. Not much time to be on the computer. Now, I'm back on schedule and trying to get excited about going back to work (NOT! ).

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Trying to get excited to get back to work... sometimes even harder work than the actual job one does...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sometimes it is the simple things that are the hardest to entertain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

I think you've got a point...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 21, 2008)

TLW was here a little sad because he been to England looking for Dublinda but didn't find her. Wonder what have happend have not seen her around for a long time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Check this thread:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39111


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope she makes it back soon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Dublinda! I hope things get straightened out for her soon. I'm sure the TLW is very worried about her. tlw is sad that he can't visit her. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Indeed. Every time I see tlw coming here in a depressed mood because these damn crackers (which is the correct term for guys that hack into a computer to do evil) won't let him visit Linda I'm...


(§$%&/$&§"$%&$%%$§!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps we should plan another rescue expedition, I know tlw is up for it. What do you think Captain TW?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

I am prepared to keep the *LAST WORD* here with me until the mission is completed!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, this is a mission that will lead us into cyberspace... Are you prepared?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, I'll go along as long as TW and tlw are leading the way. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey, I'll go along as long as TW and tlw are leading the way.
> 
> ~Punkin


 I would have been honestly surprised to hear something different from your side...  :happy:

Anybody else joining us on our mission?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

tlw and I are watching to see who else will join the mission. tlw isn't very patient though, he keeps popping in and out, guess he's making his rounds trying to get some interest going.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

With TLWs super powers, leaving the *LAST WORD *here and going on the rescue mission is not impossible! 

As Super Feline, this is the perfect search and rescue disguise.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Was does TLW need a disguise to go on a rescue mission?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

I fear disguises won't help in cyberspace...
Except he takes the lolcat way...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

TLW is all ready for her cyberspace rescue mission. We just need directions


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, TLW joins us, too. Great. Now for a plan. Lemme think...

(please keep the fire extinguishers at hand...)

*you hear the sound of grinding gearwheels*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Now don't take all day to think about this...this mission needs to get started soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry, but it's kind late... my brain doesn't work that well at this time...

*the grinding gets louder, sparks fly, smoke wafts*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

oh no  Emergency!! Brain fuel needed immediately


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't worry everyone, TW just needs a little time to think through a mission plan...but he will do it, I have no doubts. tlw is nodding his head, he agrees with me because he knows TW best.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Guhgh mourningh... ugh... ark... ow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe you need some coffee


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Nah, but it sucks if you forget to take your meds...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

TLW always makes sure that I take my Meds when here, even too the point of dressing like a doctor while handing me the *LAST WORD* too.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh no, TW, sorry you are having troubles. tlw just popped in and he looks worried too. Take care of yourself dear friend.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I somehow managed to catch up... still feeling a little strange, but okay...
But I actually wish tlw would have been here this morning...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awww! tlw and I feel so sad that he wasn't there to help out this morning. Don't be too surprised if you see him sitting next to your bedside when you wake up this morning! (((((((Timberwolf)))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

He actually woke me up today... Best way to wake up, if you ask me...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, I'm glad tlw finally paid you a visit. It is nice to wake up to a sweet friendly furry face. Our kitties usually curl up at the bottom of the bed and sleep till we get up. When we are up, they wake up too and are just so pleased that we're up...so we can feed them. LOL!


~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

TLW showed up here with the *LAST **WORD *today wearing a Hello Kitty Hat, it was so cute!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like tlw is trying some disguises...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, he is, that's tlw's way of cheering you up! Did it work?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, you could say so.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

tlw is playing my guitar right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

tlw is a cat of many professions... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

He ate my guitar pick! :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

nope... he brought it to me, hidden under his tongue...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

ewwwww ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

no need to ew, my friend... he first wrapped in some plastic wrap.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

TLW didn't need no pic when playing guitar here, jamming with the music is easy when you have the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah, usually, he prefers picking the guitar with his claws...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 26, 2008)

it doesn't seems to be so picky about that


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

indeed... tlw knows how to have fun...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

Grandi! That has got to be one of the cutest kitty pics yet! You should post it in the Caturday thread. Honest, I just giggled when I saw it.

Yup, tlw is one music loving kitty. Npw of only he was good at fixing my e-mail problem!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

That might be a job for TLW... She's quite good in fixing computer probs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

When TLW is here bringing me the *LAST WORD*, sometimes fights the computer.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

I welcome anyone's suggestions on how to fix my e-mail woes. Hubby did re-install the latest Internet Explorer version and was able to get my e-mail running today, hopefully, it is a permanent fix.

tlw just popped by to see if all was going well. We had some pretty severe thunder and rain storms blow through the area last night. Today, it is cold and rainy. This is napping weather, I may just doze off any second.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

TLW brought back the *LAST WORD* here and took a nap before he was off and running again, sheesh this is one busy CAT! LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Seems like he's taking a longer break, now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

He stopped by this evening to play with my cats. It's "happy hour" at my house - the time of day when the cats go crazy running around the house and chasing "invisible" things. tlw fits right in with the mayhem.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, especially as he's got this invisibility feature...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

You are right on that one TW. tlw cause quite a bit of mischief popping in and out like he does. I love it when Tiger gets a surprise attack - he'll jump straight up in the air and do a twist before landing back down on all fours (cats have a way with that ya know). He's very agile.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

TLW jumped in the air when seeing a BEE after bringing me the *LAST WORD* today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, if that's a bee on that pic, then I'm a Spitz...


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

WASP ARE YOU SAYING:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

well the fly is marrying the bumblebee and tlw is best man at the wedding, which happens to be happening in New Jersey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

I've always wanted to see what New Jersey was really like. On the show "X Files", seems weird stuff was always cropping up in New Jersey. Guess that is why tlw wants to go there.

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

:huh: :huh: Huh? :huh: :blink:


(I know the X Files, but my still not awake brain didn't get right through the sentence...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

Ghost files......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Ghost librarian


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Er... wait... Is this the free association thread? 

Oh, hi TLW! Seen tlw anywhere?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

No, but I can write what ever I want (almost) because I have TLW


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

TLW and tlw are happily united right over here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

TW, about New Jersey and "X Files" - my hubby and I once noticed that a lot of the weird happenings in "X Files" seemed to occur in the state of New Jersey. It just always seemed odd to us.

tlw popped in and just nodded his head after reading my post. tlw can read, he's one very smart shadow cat.

 Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

TLW is still here with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Now they're both here with me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh here they come. Now I have the chance to see if tlw can read som Swedish . 

Testing, testing!

Hej du gamle kattskrälle hur är det med dig. 
Vill du ha lite knäckebröd?


Mjauuu ohtj Mewwee ajjj oojj ahotch 


Sorry I insulted you:blush:, Yes you are a nice little one and you will get some nice fish....

Now I know the they understand Swedish too, so better be nice :doh::bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I think they are able to speak any language spoken on this planet...
Even languages that are said to be dead.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 30, 2008)

I believe so too, TW! tlw is a universal cat. He just popped in, now I know why he smells like fish. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

TLW brought me the *LAST WORD *here and also a UNIVERSAL UNIV Cat Hologram of himself.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks more like a can of cat  a little spooky I will say


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Well, tlw can be a little spooky since he pops in and out all the time. I've come to sense when he's about to pop in though, so he doesn't give me a start like he used to. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

He usually gives a little meow when he enters the room here, as I sit with my back to the door and can't see him coming anyway.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

TLW makes himself well known when comming here, meowing the *LAST WORD* as he enters the door and comes face too face with me today.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

tlw is sitting next to me this morning. I usually listen to the radio while I post at Dimensions and he likes to listen to the country music. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

This explains the interesting "meow" I got to hear as he entered the room...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

I thought "TLW" was female, and "tlw" was male. Is this the correct order?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Yep. That's right.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Haha! TW, did the "meow" have a twang to it? tlw is sitting next to me again. I'm not listening to music right now, though I've had songs going around in my head most of the day. I can't listen to my radio at work since I have to answer the phone all afternoon long. Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

After being on the lone and dusty trail, tlw wears western attire as he mosies on in to my home on the range with the *LAST WORD *for me......​


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

I like to mosie too!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Mosie?  Whuzzat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2008)

Mosie along is Southern/Western talk for a kind of shuffeling type of walk, or just getting on out the door and on your way - but slowly - in no hurry. See, mosie along is so much easier to say! (giggle)

tlw rarely "mosies" - he prefers to pop in and out. tlw has a lot of pep, but he'll sometimes slow down and join my kitties when it is naptime. Not this morning though, the kitties are running through the house full speed - it got a little cooler overnight and they're all excited!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

:bow: Thanx. :bow:

This is one of the words you won't find in a regular dictionary... 

One of those words that send me into the desert, so to speak...

Which, on the other hand, is quite appropriate, now as I think about it...

*mosies away, muttering seemingly sensless stuff*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

You are mighty welcome pardner! Seems like you've caught on to the use of the word quite well.

Well, tlw just dropped by to say goodnight, so I'll be moseying off to bed now. 

:happy: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

It's always surprising how flexible tlw is. 
Right after he said goodnight to you, he came in here to wake me up.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

tlw hasn't woke up here yet. 
After a long trip and bring me the *LAST WORD* so late last night, he is sleeping in.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

tlw does take a cat nap every day with my kitties. 
He's been here most of the day, but I see that he is about ready to pop out to other parts of the world. It is about bedtime here in Texas (it's early tonight, have a road trip tomorrow).

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Well, after purring me out of bed, tlw has occupied it for a nap...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

When tlw wakes up and gets the day started, purring is all I hear in the morning and I know that the *LAST WORD *I have yet.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

*sings with tlw*

Purring the night away...


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

But TWL, tlw and others are always active in the night...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

TWL? Who's that? DOS?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

OOpps wrrong TLW I meant and that is the DSO


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2008)

tlw is telling me it is time for bed. I've had a long day with a 6 hour round trip to my old hometown of Quanah. The trip was tiring, but it was good to see all my family again.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

He and TLW came along here to comfort me after recieving some not so good news...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2008)

Uh-oh! tlw just gave me a nudge to come here. What's wrong TW?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Dunno exactly. Went to the eye specialist's today, expecting a presciption for new glasses and came out with an appointment for the hospital's eye specialist... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

I am just wonderful whether tlw visited the Cat's Eye Nebula on the way to bringing me the *LAST WORD* today...... 

Maybe there are specialists there that keep tlw's eyes in tip top shape for all of the traveling that is expected of him.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

I love cat eyes! I wish I could see in the dark as well as a cat. tlw has probably been to the Cat Nebula - he is well traveled! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, he was part of my crew as I traveled there for scientific reasons...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

tlw reads very scientific magazines when here giving me the *LAST WORD*, he is very scientific in what he does so he can do the best job that he can do on his travels.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

tlw just popped in and was surprised because I'm still posting away at Dimensions and it is past my usual "goodbye" time. He doesn't know I was given an extra 30 minutes to be to work today.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

*tlw *sometimes doesn't know if he is coming or going when bringing me the *LAST WORD* sometimes when he has to hurry too work.......​


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

that certainly is a work out!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Well, actually, tlw usually knows better where to find my head than I do.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 7, 2008)

tlw is running up and down the hall with my kitties. It is morning craziness time. Don't be surprised when he shows up here ready for a long nap!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, tlw looked quite exhausted as he arrived here. 
Fetched a little cuddle from me to instantly fall asleep.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Well, I'm glad tlw got a nice nap in Germany. It appears he's running around on my roof. When I came home this evening, I heard something running around on the roof of our back porch. Since I saw all my kitties, I guess it must have been tlw coming in for a landing before he popped into the house.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Hmmm... I asked him if he had been running around on your roof, but he said no...


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

DSO and tlw popped in here now they said they visit Punkin in US but DSO was too shy to walk in with tlw. And on the way back they did a loop over Germany. 
But DSO will stay here now cause it was to exhausting to travel that fast. DSO want to take it easy and kind of lay down to feel the athmosphere of a place for a week or two.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

tlw rests on my roof sometimes before he comes into the house to give me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Well...if it wasn't tlw, then I am concerned. Nah, probably was our family of racoons.  tlw enjoyed having a traveling, too bad DSO can't handle all the popping in and out. Hope DSO gets a nice rest.

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Well tlw was here again tried to get some live at DSO, but no succsess. 
DSO still exhausted and still puffing.... but told me that it ran around on your roof during twl visit to you Punkin. Said some hairy things with black mask were chasing him all the time was afraid to be rubbed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

rubbed or robbed?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Maybe both


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Ah ja... I see... DSO wanted to visit me today, so I might be able to ask...


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

I borrowed tlw and he said, WTH!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

tlw just popped in looking a little confused. Swampy, tlw doesn't have to be borrowed, just think about him and he'll pop in for a little visit. 


Charlie, I sure hope DSO ran off the "things" from my roof. We have had a lot of black spiders (they are small, hairy and black with a white spot on their backs) around lately. My kitties enjoy chasing them because the little spiders are fast and they jump! 

TW - did DSO tell you what the black things were that were chasing him?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

When getting confused, tlw takes time to relax and smell the flowers when bringing me the *LAST WORD*. 

All work and no play makes for a bad day.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> tlw just popped in looking a little confused. Swampy, tlw doesn't have to be borrowed, just think about him and he'll pop in for a little visit.
> 
> 
> Charlie, I sure hope DSO ran off the "things" from my roof. We have had a lot of black spiders (they are small, hairy and black with a white spot on their backs) around lately. My kitties enjoy chasing them because the little spiders are fast and they jump!
> ...


Er... well... according to the description DSO gave me, I'd think it might have been the raccoons...



Grandi Floras said:


> When getting confused, tlw takes time to relax and smell the flowers when bringing me the *LAST WORD*.
> 
> All work and no play makes for a bad day.......​


Agreed. Nice pic, btw...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2008)

Yup, it was probably the racoons. tlw just bid me goodnight. My eyes are feeling very heavy, so it must be about time to get to bed. Yawn! Busy day ahead tomorrow. Hubby has invited a bunch of friends over for sandwiches and conversation. Sigh! I'll be busy cleaning house tomorrow.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

Gee, that is what tlw had to contend with here just last night, had to chase away a raccoon from the kibbles so that he could bring me the *LAST WORD *and then help me clean the house from the racoon's mess.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2008)

tlw is so happy now that the forums are back. He and I hope that this isn't the last post in this thread. tlw is keeping his paws crossed and I'm crossing my fingers that all will be well soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Well, I'm happy to see the forums again. 
TLW and tlw agree with me that a donation might be helpful for Conrad to keep the forums running.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2008)

Plus, you get extra perks for being a supporter! tlw comes to visit more often! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

tlw sometimes gives me a donation when he brings me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Plus, you get extra perks for being a supporter! tlw comes to visit more often!
> 
> ~Punkin


Indeed. And TLW is much friendlier than before. (Given that this is possible with an evercuddly cat girl like her...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2008)

tlw is generous, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Maybe he should visit Conrad...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

twl likes to taste the donations while carrying the *LAST WORD* around to see if the money is real or not. 

Generous to a fault, yes, that's it.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Erm... twl? Who's that? A new cat? 
Or an offering for Typorah, the goddess of typos?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Oh yes, typos, that was it...... oooooooooooooo!


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

tlw, TLW, twl ......  ..........


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

WLT, perhaps?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

.............. :doh: .....................


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

*TLW, GEEZE, CAIN'T YA GIT-TIT RITE?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

How could I? I'm a canid...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2008)

tlw popped by to let me know that the Boards were back up (actually it was AnnMarie, but tlw wanted me to think he was first!). tlw almost couldn't find me though, because my usual computer is down, so I'm on our old "backup" computer. It doesn't have all my favorites saved on it, so I'm winging it as far as finding all my favorite sites.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Oy. You have my sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, TW! I'll take all the sympathy I can get.  tlw is busy rounding up my outdoor kitties. Hubby left them in the house again and one of them, Winky is near impossible to catch! Sigh.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

When bringing me the *LAST WORD*, tlw gave me a bit of news, did you know that; Genetic Science scientists are now certain that today's domestic cats are descended from the African wild cat. Slightly larger than a domestic cat, the African Wild Cat weighs 6 to 17 pounds with a head and body length of 19 to 29 inches and a tail of 8 to 13 inches. 

* Maybe that is why some cats are hard to catch....*..​


----------



## Raqui (May 19, 2008)

I have a cat  i think she is african for real


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

speedy and wild!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

TLW, tlw & DSO are speedy, but not that wild...


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Are they tame then?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

As tame as domestic cats can be.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Hi there TW! You're up early! tlw just popped in to remind me that I need to get to bed, but I am just so happy that Dimensions is back that I want to stay up. But, my body is telling me that tlw is right. Sigh! So I'll bid you a good night.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

TLW and I wish you a good night.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

Greetings TW! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Hi ST! How r u?


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

Good. How about you, dude?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Oh, I'm alive... at least that's what I think...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

It IS good to be alive! Though, it is going to be a hot one today - ugh! Sometimes I wish I was able to pop into someplace with perfect climate (like a beautiful beach somewhere along a turquoise colored ocean). tlw will just have to pop over there for me, maybe he'll bring back a seashell or some sand.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

tlw sometimes isn't sure of anything and likes to hide himself in a box with only a little peep hole too look out of when bringing me the LAST WORD on a visit here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Interesting... That isn't the tlw I know...

He's always sure... right now, he tries to purr away that §%$&§ headache.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

A Cat's purr is good for the soul and good for your bones! My brother-in-law used to press his face into our cat's fur and say "I need some purr-therapy." I hope tlw helped rid you of the terrible headache. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, in teamwork with TLW... She came over to help as tlw had to leave, doing his actual job. Apparently, she stayed all night long and woke me this morning. I'm still not perfectly fine, but good enough for my dr's appointment later.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2008)

Awww, TW,  I hope your headache goes away soon. I also hope that the Dr. can give you good news. tlw just popped in a while ago, rubbed against my leg, said Meow and popped back out. Guess he's in a hurry today - probably heading to Germany. Hope he brings back good news.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2008)

Good luck with the the Doctor's visit, TW! Wishing you well, dude!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

Good news would be nice...

(You can't call it good news, but you can't call it bad news, either...)

The headache's still there, but not as strong as yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Good luck with the the Doctor's visit, TW! Wishing you well, dude!


Thanx. :bow: I'll take it for my next weeks' appointments, as todays appointment was this morning...  :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2008)

How did the Dr. visit go? 

tlw says it's time for bed. I have such a difficult time with time! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Well, if I understand him right, he can't help me, yet. :blink:


Yeah, time can give you a difficult time, sometimes...


----------



## Raqui (May 22, 2008)

Time time oh my how it flys by.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2008)

Hello, Raqui! Yes, time is a problem for me. I never seem to have enough of time to get things done around the house. 

TW, I hope you are better soon.

tlw popped in this morning, made a comment about the high winds (he doesn't like it, neither do I), and curled up beside Pest for a morning nap.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, high winds aren't nice... tlw came in some minutes ago, all windswept... seems like he came fresh from Texas... always makes me feel better if a kitten cuddles with me... (no matter if it has two or four legs)


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

tlw has been all the planet it seems!


----------



## Raqui (May 22, 2008)

I like mars it is the Red Planet


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Hi Raqui! 

my avatar pic remind you of the Red Planet?


----------



## Raqui (May 22, 2008)

Well yes and the fact you said planet. It just jumped to mind


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Now that you say it... 


Yeah, tlw has been all over the world... even in space! :huh:



Hello Raqui, I am pleased to see a queen in this thread. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

tlw at times seems to have kitty fur all over itself too. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

:blink: Isn't that quite normal, for a cat? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

is tlw a cat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

Well...my tlw is a cat that just happens to live in "The Last Word" thread. I can see how many new people can get confused. 

Though, he does pop in and out to visit with all that post here. 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

As long as he uses the litterbox and doesn't claw all over the place.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

The cats in this thread (tlw, TLW & DSO) are very clean and always nice.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

That's true, TW. tlw is nodding his head - he agrees. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

tlw reacts in a BOBBLE HEADED effect when bringing the *LAST WORD* to me, this might be confused for agreement sometimes.​


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Perhaps!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

I wonder perhaps that is why tlw will feast with a rat sometimes when bringing the *LAST WORD* to some homes.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Er... :huh: :blink:


----------



## Raqui (May 23, 2008)

I had a snake that wouldnt eat his dinner a mouse they have fun together.


----------



## David Bowie (May 23, 2008)

I had a python that ate rabbits.:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

*is speechless, with a stunned tlw by my side*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

But tlw is pleased that the python did NOT eat cats


Hi everybody times have past fast when it has been board trubble......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> But tlw is pleased that the python did NOT eat cats


Indeed.





fatcharlie said:


> Hi everybody times have past fast when it has been board trubble......


Say, are you sure that time went by fast as the board was down?  Or is this just a misunderstanding?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

There is a lot to say about the *CAT HARE*, when tlw brings the *LAST WORD *too.​


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Cute! :wubu:

I taketh tlw!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

tlw was really cute when getting here with the *LAST WORD* today.​


----------



## Raqui (May 24, 2008)

Wanna see my Cat? Her name is MEESHU


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Nice kitty.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2008)

tlw welcomes all cats here. I have to honest here, I do not like snakes.  Rats are cute, mice are cute, rabbits are cute, but snakes (shudder), nope, not cute!

That being said, tlw and I are enjoying listening to the rain.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

He enjoyed listening to it, but he obviously didn't enjoy having to go out into it to come here... Poor thing, was glad to see I was already awake to rub him dry...


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

*achoo*

Sorry, I sneezed. 
But I covered my nose.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Say, are you sure that time went by fast as the board was down?  Or is this just a misunderstanding?



Well what did I mean :doh:

But I have tlw here:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't DSO?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

maybe it was DSO also. They passed by here so fast so I just saw the dustbowl after them


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

ah, yes, I see... always in a hurry...

TLW spent the day with me, today...


----------



## David Bowie (May 25, 2008)

OH LAWDY!


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

What is DSO?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Well, I think fatcharlie would be the best to explain, as it is a swedish relative of our tlw/TLW couple...


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

Whoa! Cool! :blink::bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2008)

About jumped out of my skin when I saw the latest pic posted here by David Bowie! Ack! 

Though that picture didn't even phase tlw, he just gave the picture the equivalent of a kitty "raspberry". LOL! I love sassy cats!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Never seen a catcobra?  They're really nice...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

tlw is a scardy cat when it comes too seeing crazy things like that, 
almost didn't want to leave my house this morning......​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

This must be a different cat...


----------



## fatcharlie (May 26, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> What is DSO?



Well, DSO is "Det Sista Ordet" the last word. But I have not figuered out if it's he, she or it, maybe that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

tlw popped by to bid me goodnight and take my message of computer problems to all my friends here. Hopefully, our back-up computer will be operating tomorrow so I can visit Dimensions.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I'm still on the "sick" computer. Hubby is taking it over to the cousin's house this evening. Hopefully, he'll get the back-up set-up before I get home this evening. Gotta have my DIMS! Also, tlw misses me when I'm not here!

I thought I'd post an old picture of me and my brothers-in-law taken in Acton, Texas. Acton is known as the smallest State Park in Texas. We are standing at the gravesite of Elizabeth Crockett (wife of Davey Crockett). This picture was taken back in March of 1996.

~Punkin 

View attachment Me, Lynn and Terry at Acton cemetary.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

*has forgotten what he wanted to say*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

When I forget things, tlw fixes them real good while visiting me here with the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

That's nice, but he hasn't found out how to fix my brain, yet... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

It takes a real Smart Cat to do what tlw does when he brings me the *LAST WORD*, can't always help everyone's brain problems though.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

I know... But tlw doesn't give up that easy... On his was though the Net, he's still researching my problem. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2008)

TW, now you've got me curious about whether you were going to remark about my post with the pictures. Hmmm! Well, tlw just reminded me that I need to get ready for work. Ugh! True though, don't want to be late for work. Guess tlw will keep working on you, TW, and maybe I'll see a post from you when I get home this evening. By the way, I'm on the old "back-up" computer while the other computer is being worked on (they think its the mother board this time - :doh.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, now you've got me curious about whether you were going to remark about my post with the pictures. Hmmm! Well, tlw just reminded me that I need to get ready for work. Ugh! True though, don't want to be late for work. Guess tlw will keep working on you, TW, and maybe I'll see a post from you when I get home this evening. By the way, I'm on the old "back-up" computer while the other computer is being worked on (they think its the mother board this time - :doh.
> 
> ~Punkin



Hope your computer get's better Punkin!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, now you've got me curious about whether you were going to remark about my post with the pictures. Hmmm!


Well, to be honest, you're not the only one wanting to know...


Punkin1024 said:


> Well, tlw just reminded me that I need to get ready for work. Ugh! True though, don't want to be late for work. Guess tlw will keep working on you, TW, and maybe I'll see a post from you when I get home this evening. By the way, I'm on the old "back-up" computer while the other computer is being worked on (they think its the mother board this time - :doh.
> 
> ~Punkin


The main board? How on earth did the computer run, then?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, to be honest, you're not the only one wanting to know...
> The main board? How on earth did the computer run, then?



There in lies the problem, TW. It was barely running at all. My cousin figures it's just getting wornout. I did see the computer sitting on top of our kitchen sideboard this evening. I forgot to ask hubby if it was repaired or if he'd not gotten it to my cousin yet.

Thanks, Swampy. I hope it gets better soon too. Though, this old one seems to run internets faster. Hmmm. Maybe we've had a problem all along and didn't know it until things really started falling apart.

tlw just popped in to say goodnight. Way past my bedtime, but I just had to post here before I bid you all goodnight.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

I hope you have a good nights' sleep and wake up well-rested.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

When here with the *LAST WORD *last night, tlw showed me this picture of his unhappy cousin, I had too share it with you because it is soooooo sad....... _but cute._​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Looks a bit like Dunecat...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

Poor little kitty. My cats have had that look when they're too hot or not feeling well. This time of year, they just lay about all afternoon long, too hot to do anything. Morning times are quite different. tlw loves mornings because it is time to play. The only mornings I really love are Saturday and Sunday! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

I now have the song "Manic Monday" by the Bangles in my head...

And tlw walks like an Egyptian...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

It's at times like these that I really miss my other computer. I have a purrrfect Egyptian cat picture that I'd love to post. Actually, that picture is kinda what I had in mind when I came up with tlw.

Okay...now I'm hearing "Manic Monday" in my head!  You do know that I consider that song one of my theme songs, don't you?! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

I think this is something we have in common...
But I also have a fitting theme pic to it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

Oooo...Garfield is one of my heroes! Yup, Monday's usually stink. Of course, here in the good ole' USA, this past Monday was a holiday, so it was good! 

tlw is doing the Friday dance. I'm so happy that it is Friday. Looking forward to getting my computer all fixed (if that is possible). If we can't, I'll just have to figure out alternative means of saving and posting pics with this old computer. It has so little memory, but it does seem to load Hotmail faster than the "sick" computer did.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Ah... now I understand tlw's behaviour... 
To me, the days of the week don't make that much difference... but if it comes to shopping, I prefer Tuesdays and Wednesdays, because i usually (that means except there is a holiday following these days) then have the shops almost for myself, without all these mad pre-weekend shoppers who run you down if you stop at a shelf...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

This is one of our cats Sammy, tlw woke him up last night after getting here with the *LAST WORD* because Sammy was sleepy from waiting up for him too get here...... ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

Here is Mickey and Sammy, waiting for tlw to get here this morning with the *LAST WORD* for me.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Lotsa cats...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just popping in myself for a small "howdy", glad to see the boards back on-line. But, now I gotta get ready for work - !

tlw likes your kitties, Grandi. He's a traveling guy. We have a new camera, and as soon as I figure out how to re-size using the new program on our old computer, I'll post pics of my kitties. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

*Talk about lots of cats.... * When tlw brought me the *LAST WORD* this morning, he told me about a lady in Moscow Russia that really likes cats a lot. 

*Look, she let's 130 of homeless cats live in her flat.*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, it actually looks like they have a good life there...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

tlw has the good life too, loves a luxuriant bath and pamper after giving me the *LAST WORD* here this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Lots of cats! I do agree with TW, looks like they are well cared for. I've seen stories that are not so good about crazy people that keep too many cats and they didn't care for them properly.

tlw popped by to play with my kitties this morning. After playing for about an hour, they all settle in for a LONG morning nap.  Of course, they do not get disturbed by either of us, since we are at work all day long. Speaking of work, I gotta get ready to go. I was at work late last night and will probably be late every night this week. The upside to this, I'll get a nice paycheck on the 15th!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

:doh: *once again forgot what he wanted to say* :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

You know what they say about people that forget what too say, tlw's friend here was too late and see what it got him..... 

I am glad that tlw brought me the *LAST WORD* today and let me know this.... I will remember not to forget, that is for sure.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

:blink: Wanna scare me?

(Not really funny, IMO...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

EEEEkkkk!  That picture was so macabre, Grandi! Remind me not to forget what to say around you! 

tlw has been staying in the house with the kitties lately. It is so windy outside that he'd blow away if he was outside. I really dislike these high wind days, makes me not want to even bother with fussing with my hairstyle. 
Bother!!!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

_*That all depends on how scared you want too BEE.....*_ 

tlw is as scarey as any cat can be when the mood strikes him, look what he did today while bringing the *LAST WORD* to me!​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Speaking of hair, I'd like to get my hair highlighted. 

That kitty might be miss-bee-having .... 




EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

It slowly starts to get weird in here...

tlw being rude or changing into tlb...

:blink: :huh: :blink:

...


Maybe I just need a break...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with it here, tlw likes things to be a bit strange from time to time, you never know if what you see is not nessisarily what you get when he brings you the *LAST WORD*, like he did for me today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Now I'm sure. I need a break.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww, TW, what's happened that makes you need to "pause"? I thought you liked stretching your imagination.

tlw and I will be sad until you return. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Grandi! tlw does look might sad. Guess we'll all just have to keep The Last Word going till TW's return.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oooo, so sorry tlw, looks like Mr. Timberwolf is taking a break from the 'puter. He'll be back though (we hope). Look like tlw will just have to pop back and forth from Oregon to Texas, unless we are visited by Swampi or FatCharlie or others from the board. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

tlw said that it is lonely without Timberwolf and almost took that *LAST WORD* back with him when visiting this morning.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

Where's anyone with the *LAST WORD*, oh my goodness, help tlw find the way home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

It's okay, tlw, I'm here, good kitty (pat's tlw on the headd). You can stay with me for a while, won't that be fun? 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

*I am not sure of tlw, looks like it is questionable whether fun will be involved or not.....*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is not tlw, that's his evil twin - LOL! tlw is nudging my elbow - time for Punkin and tlw to go to bed. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

tlw does like to sleep, sometimes like last night when he brought me the *LAST WORD*, he proved it was easy.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

Awwww, how cute! I often envy a cat's ability to fall asleep so quickly. tlw often drops in on my in the evening to give me a few pointers on sleep. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't have any funny today, timberwolf has to get back, I am loosing momentum........ Boo Hoo..... LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

...







<--- There...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

......................................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Confused? Just turn around...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

Howdy! 







:bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

tlw is so relieved when he got the *LAST WORD* here this morning just knowing the Timberwolf is back..... YAY!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Whatta smile! Almost like a Smilodon...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Although the Smilodon is a distant relative, tlw wasn't sure when bringing me the* LAST WORD *today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2008)

Wasn't sure? Quel surprise!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

While here with the* LAST WORD* today, tlw found out that mice were too be eaten and he just couldn't imagine what the Smiladon ate...... .​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, maybe tlw should take a look at the diet of Lions or other big cats... It's similar.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm...I've had this feeling someone was looking over my shoulder! Oh, it's you TW, so glad to see you here again!  tlw is happy to see you too!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

:d :d


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't have to look behind me to know tlw is here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you sure? Because I thought I heard him pop-in just a moment ago. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I don't see an actual problem in this... *takes a look at the time tag*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

tlw is quite good at time traveling, so I guess he could appear to be in two places at the same time. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

tlw showed me proof of this while here with the *LAST WORD *this morning, or, was it the other........ ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha! Grandi, I think there is only ONE tlw. He's just very good at popping in and out of time. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that you are right Punkin1024, tlw is just very good at the job, you never know what corner he will be lurking behind.

It is a good thing that he brought me the *LAST WORD* this morning before he lost it.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Grandi! You find such cute pictures! By the way, tlw did not lose The Last Word because he just popped in and dropped it at my feet.  Now he's off to play with my kitties.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2008)

tlw has been sitting out the storm with me. Supposedly, we have more to come, but my eyes just won't stay open a second longer, so tlw is going to sit at the foot of my bed and keep alert for me.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, you will be safe and sound when tlw is on the job, he is a great guard cat when he is giving me the *LAST WORD *like he did today.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, tlw did a good job last night. We didn't get any of the predicted hail, but we did get high winds and rain (2-1/2 inches - good for our neck of the woods). He's back again to night to make sure all is well. I like having him nearby while I visit here at Dimensions.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, am I happy to see tlw again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Elegant!

When he comes to my place, he tends to look cool...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

tlw is the Coolest Cat, he just got here to give me the *LAST WORD* this afternoon.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

tlw just popped in to say hi! He'll be sitting in my lap as I watch movies this evening. Haven't decided what I'll watch, probably an oldie, I'm feeling like watching an old Matt Helm or perhaps In Like Flint. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

tlw told me he likes the Flintstones...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

tlw's family has been visiting many people for thousands of years, I have proof by this picture that tlw brought me today with the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

This explains a lot... Though I'm not really surprised...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

I was suprised that our tlw's ancestors looked like this and he is so nice, this he showed me today while giving me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, smilodons tend to play the badass, but they're actually quite nice...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I like the Flintstones too. As a matter of fact, it was my favorite cartoon when I was 4 years old. Now I watch it on Boomerang. tlw sometimes pops in and watches cartoons with me. He's just popped out after telling me goodnight. Guess he's on his way to Germany. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Indeed. He's still here, but I guess he'll leave soon...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

tlw popped by this morning while I was in the kitchen. He and Bootsie took turns begging for treats. I finally rewarded them with some turkey lunchmeat. I am SO spoiling them. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

I also tend to spoil tlw and my cats, especially this morning while tlw brought me the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

tlw has been quiet lately. I felt a paw on my shoulder this morning and turned to see him looking at me with his little head cocked to one side. I think he was feeling neglected, so I picked him up and petted him for a while. He seemed content when he popped out to go visit everyone else here.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

*listens to the purring of tlw*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

tlw looks ... ummmmm ....  .......:blink:

View attachment dixie-mad4-freaky.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

Swampie, perhaps you are not seeing my tlw, because the one you show looks kinda sick.  LOL! Is this kitty looking at you through a "peep" hole in your door. I know people kinda look like that through a peep hole sometimes. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

The critter swampie's showing us definately isn't tlw. tlw doesn't wear grey.

Punkin, a fisheye lens has a similar effect if you get quite close to the object you take a picture of...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2008)

I morphed a picture using a fish-eye effect.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

I knew there was something fishy about that pic...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

tlw loves fish! LOL! I knew something wasn't quite right with that kitty. 

tlw is here playing with Matty. Matty loves running through the house at top speed in the mornings. She literally bounces of the furniture and walls.

Here's a picture of Matty.

~Punkin 

View attachment Matty June 2 2008.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Matty! How are ya?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

tlw gave me a great big smile when he got here this morning with the *LAST WORD*, he is just so full of suprises..... love that cat!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah... he just dropped in for a cuddle...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

Matty says Hi back at ya, TW! She's doing fine, crazy as ever! LOL! tlw just popped in for a while this evening for treats. All my kitties know that when I'm in the kitchen in the evening, it is treat time. Now he's a happy kitty and ready to take a nap.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Must have been a short nap, as he came in here some minutes ago to wake me up, enabling me to take my meds in time. 
*cuddles tlw thankfully*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Matty! 


so affectionate .... :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2008)

Swampie - Matty is affectionate, but not the most affectionate of my kitties. She's more of a tease. Thus her full name is Matty Hara!  She likes to be petted, but not cuddled. The others have their moments when they like to be cuddled (usually at bedtime), but it has been a while since we've had a cat that likes to be held and cuddled a lot. Guess we've allowed our cats to show their independence streak.

tlw likes it at our house because I allow him to let me know when he wants attention. He popped in a while ago to make the morning run with Matty.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Er... yes... erm... I wanted to say something, that's no lie...


(but actually gone...) :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess I look similar... just a little less catish.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

You haven't seen me being silly...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, it is Sunday evening and tlw is up from his Sunday afternoon nap and ready to travel the world again.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah... he just came in, totally surprised to see me awake at this time... (about 4:30 AM)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

Can't sleep? Hubby woke up at 5:30 a.m. this morning, however, he took a long nap this afternoon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I guess this might happen to me, too... It's almost time for breakfast, and I have a dr's appointment at 8...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope the Dr. appointment went well, TW. tlw is heading your way to check on you. Perhaps he can purr you to sleep.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I hope the Dr. appointment went well, TW. tlw is heading your way to check on you. Perhaps he can purr you to sleep.
> 
> ~Punkin


Well, the doc just checked my finger. It seems to be healing well after the surgery. Looks scary, nonetheless...


Grandi Floras said:


>


Why on earth did he use this small font size?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

What happened to your finger?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, TW, what did happen to your finger that it required surgery? Inquiring minds want to know.

tlw just ran by my door. Must be getting close to bedtime.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

When he got here with the *LAST WORD *for me today, I old tlw that your finger needed some tender loving care so he gave me this to make it all better for you Timberwolf.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> What happened to your finger?





Punkin1024 said:


> Yes, TW, what did happen to your finger that it required surgery? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> tlw just ran by my door. Must be getting close to bedtime.
> 
> ~Punkin


Well, I caught me a splinter or a thorn in my right index finger... and somehow this caused the growth of a granuloma (if I understood that right)... and as this thingy didn't want to go by itself... they had to cut it out.



Grandi Floras said:


> When he got here with the *LAST WORD *for me today, I old tlw that your finger needed some tender loving care so he gave me this to make it all better for you Timberwolf.​


Nice. I have to thank him as soon as I see him. Though my finger still is a bit shy about contact...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I caught me a splinter or a thorn in my right index finger... and somehow this caused the growth of a granuloma (if I understood that right)... and as this thingy didn't want to go by itself... they had to cut it out.
> 
> 
> Nice. I have to thank him as soon as I see him. Though my finger still is a bit shy about contact...



Owwwie! I hope your finger is much better soon. Must be difficult typing posts. 

tlw just popped in. It is already late. I'm trying to re-set my sleeping time as I will soon be in a rotation schedule at work. This means I'll be getting up earlier and getting home earlier (for a week at a time every 5 weeks). 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, luckily, I have some more fingers on my hand... (as I usually use the two-finger-system eagle...) thus my index finger nowadays points pointlessly towards the computer screen as I type...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL! Well, at least you can type and post!

tlw has been quiet this morning. I think the kitties are missing Winky. Hubby took him to the vet yesterday. That's the last kitty to get neutered and get his shots. Whew. Now all hubby has to do is get Slinky in for rabies vaccination. That will be the toughest as Slinky is hard to catch - he is our one true outside only cat.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

tlw said that he was happy that your finger is getting better, even made a movie played out by a little friend to show how happy because he showed it to me when he brought me the *LAST WORD* today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

It always feels good to have friends that take care... :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2008)

another cute picture - Grandie. 

Hubby brought Winky home this afternoon. He's doing fine. tlw is watching after him. 

Goodnight folks! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Howdy & good night, Punkin.

Good o hear that Winky is doing fine.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning! tlw is happy because tomorrow is a holiday and I'll be home all day! Woohoo! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not sure who Winky is but tlw sent this wink to him after he brought me the *LAST WORD *this morning. ​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

My funny dog eats your pretty pussy while I take the LAST WORD.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

While here with the *LAST WORD *this morning, tlw saw this reply and gave this warning.....​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

tlw ran to me after seeing this, and now I'm sitting pretty with the LAST WORD.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

tlw sends raspberries too you, 
the *LAST WORD* is still mine as tlw left it here with me, 
you only thought you had it.​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

You may want to research what tlw has been saying about you behind your back.

Until then, the LAST WORD is mine.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Alas, tlw has left the *LAST WORD* here with me as he dashes off to the planet Kryton for some news of where his next mission is. Thank goodness I he trusts me like he does.​ goodbye until tommorrow!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

I was going to leave tlw with you, but he got hungry.






Looks like I've got the LAST WORD while he has a meal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

When tlw got here this morning with the *LAST WORD *for me, he wasn't to sure either, but he was so hungry that he couldn't wait for his fresh ground breakfast.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

tlw just popped in to say he'll be back to watch the fireworks with me this evening. He's VERY patriotic ya know!

Hi, RobitusinZ - welcome to the thread! Just to let you know, we don't always follow the rules set-up by the OP. 

Also, my tlw is a chocolate brown shadow cat. He pops in and out to say hi to all the people here. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Were there actually some rules for this thread? :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL! You, sir, are too funny! :happy:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

I am? Am I? :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

There is no question! LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

No question? Does that mean there is no answer, either?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you mean an answer to your first question? 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Er... Did you say chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Uh, yes! I'll go with chocolate. Chocolate is good! :batting:

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Now, did someone bring chocolate? I ran out of it...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

:huh: :huh: :blink: :blink:  :blink: :blink: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Why all the  faces TW? Did someone take your chocolate?! 


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, if yes, it must have been a sheet of paper with "chocolate" written on it...
There was something I didn't really get, but I forgot...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

Poor TW, forgetting to get chocolate at the store! I picked up some new Hershey's Bliss chocolates this afternoon. I'll share.  Perhaps tlw will bring some to you when he pops back over to Germany later.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

He tried to, but someone stole it from his backpack!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh dear, now who would be sneaky enough to steal from tlw!? Okay, I'm sending him back with more chocolates. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, it was a hacker, pointing out a security leak in tlw's cyber defense. (This is sort of a firewall he uses while taveling the 'net) 
Said hacker gave back most of the chocolate, except some pieces which we can consider as a reward. tlw gave him some extra chocolate for closing said leak.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, that's just not right. Even tlw has to deal with meanies! Well, at least you finally got some chocolate, TW.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone heard of this place? :eat2:



View attachment chocolate-world-arch.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Well, that's just not right. Even tlw has to deal with meanies! Well, at least you finally got some chocolate, TW.
> 
> ~Punkin


It wasn't a real meanie... In fact, he's one of the good guys... That the chocolate dropped out at his place, was sort of an accident... He wanted to put a message into tlw's backpack to give him a hint about the leak... And tlw was gone too quick thus the message that guy sent after him, came in as tlw already was with me for some time...

A meanie (aka cracker) would have trapped tlw... or even worse...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Anyone heard of this place? :eat2:
> View attachment 45501




No, I have never heard of that place, but that is not hard to figure, I live on the West Coast, I haven't heard of lots of things.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm living way too far east of y'all to know about that place. What is it? Like Disney Land, just made of chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2008)

I suspect that Hershey sign is somewhere in Hershey, Pennsylvania. 

I'd love to tour there someday.

tlw just popped in and gave me a gentle nudge. It is past my bedtime.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

So he nudged you to bed... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Now, that is one cool bed! This explains why tlw had been so rested as he visited me today...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, TW, tlw often nudges me into bed. He knows I need my rest, and if someone doesn't remind me that I need my sleep, I'll while away the hours in here. :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, yeah, happens to me too, sometimes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

tlw just reminded me I need to get ready for work! Bleh! He's been playing with Matty all morning and he's about to pop out to travel the globe.

~Punkin


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 9, 2008)

sneaks in winks over at timber hya remember meeeeeeeeeeee:kiss2:
and calmly steals the last word :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Sure. Actually, I had been wondering when you'd be popping in here... 
Welcome back!


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you I had sometime off but I am back again :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Say... have you managed to read yourself through the thread? (Especially the first, meanwhile closed part?) 
It's an interesting journey if you have some time to kill...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, the OP is back. Guess we'll have to get our act together. tlw has changed quite a bit over the months.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Indeed . . .


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 10, 2008)

I need to do some catching up lifes been hectic this past year 

time to sit back and relax :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Go ahead and catchup.

tlw and Matty have been racing through the house again! I wish I was as energetic in the morning as they. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

... Who won?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like the cat-sup has a twitch...

tlw said he found it in a cat-a-log...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

OH...I want a cat-a-log!  

tlw won, of course, though Matty did give him a very good chase.

tlw is happy because tomorrow is Friday. I always look forward to Friday!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, here, it already is fryday...

Another appointment to attend, having to drive several miles to another city for it...


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 11, 2008)

drive carefully


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll have to thank tlw for that offer, but my dad brought me there...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

TW, some days all I want to do is get in my car and drive. I hope one day I'll feel free to do just that. 

tlw noticed my head starting to nod and gave me that little nudge. Yup, Punkin is getting sleepy. Been a long week. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, some days all I want to do is get in my car and drive. I hope one day I'll feel free to do just that.


I know that feeling. I miss driving just for fun, too...




Punkin1024 said:


> tlw noticed my head starting to nod and gave me that little nudge. Yup, Punkin is getting sleepy. Been a long week.
> 
> ~Punkin


I know this feeling, too... Have a good knight!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm... I'd suggest he'd better nap inside of K.I.T.T. - more comfortable...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm making post 4,000 in this thread! Woohoo!

On another note, tlw is being quiet for me today. Got a nasty headache and am sitting in a darkened room. The only light is from the computer moniter.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the 4,000! 


((((((((((Punkin)))))))))) Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks TW! tlw has been curled up on my tummy all afternoon as I watched television. I do feel better, just in time to wake up tomorrow and go back to work. Ugh!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, those time-leaps are most annoying...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish time would leap through this week to Friday. Monday is not my favorite day of the week (except when a holiday falls on Monday). tlw popped in while I was making my coffee this morning. He knows that I'll sometimes give the kitties a little treat while I'm making my breakfast.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Awwwhatacutepic!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

cute picture! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

Grandi, you know, your cute pics always make my day. 

tlw ran in the house with Pfred, Bootsie and KooKoo this evening. I never know which cats will come in with me when I get home. By-the-way, I have a new car (well, new to me). It's a 2007 Ford Focus. I am pleased as punch because the driver's seat adjust down so my entire foot touches the gas and brake pedals (I was having to stretch my leg to just drive with my toes in my other car.). Here's a picture: 

View attachment My new Focus July 12 2008.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I actually didn't know they sell the Focus over there, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yup, we had a Focus about 3 years ago. We traded it in for a Pontiac Sunfire - I really didn't like that car! So, we were finally able to trade the Pontiac in for the Focus. I am so glad, I LOVE the Focus.

I saw tlw sleeping on top of the car with Pfred this morning. I hope their nap is over by the time I go to work. I really dislike disturbing sleeping cats.

Oh, and TW, thanks for bringing back the White Wolf avatar. Have I ever mentioned how much I love that picture? teehee!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Yup, we had a Focus about 3 years ago. We traded it in for a Pontiac Sunfire - I really didn't like that car! So, we were finally able to trade the Pontiac in for the Focus. I am so glad, I LOVE the Focus.
> 
> I saw tlw sleeping on top of the car with Pfred this morning. I hope their nap is over by the time I go to work. I really dislike disturbing sleeping cats.
> 
> ...


Erm... yes, I think so... 


Grandi Floras said:


>


That was a little too close, I'd say... Guess it was an incoming catkiss...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Well... if he gave you the last word, what is this word I have here, then?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, my word! heehee! 

tlw is playing with my kitties. They are making quite a bit of noise. Hope they don't wake hubby. Guess the kitties are all happy because we got some rain this evening. I love rainy nights!

~PUnkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess it would be better not to post when my brain is still partially asleep, as I won't forget that easily what I actually wanted to post, then.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww, come on, TW, what were you gonna post?! Unless it was snarky, then, I'm okay with you not posting. 

I felt tlw hop up on my bed this morning. He seemed to be having trouble getting comfortable, so he ran off to play with Matty. When I finally dragged myself out of bed, I noticed that Pest was sleeping in the floor. Guess he couldn't find a comfy spot on the bed either.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

You know, if I would have been able to remember, nothing would have stopped me from posting. (Except some technical issues like computer or server crashes...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Must have been really exhausted after this rush... From Germany to the Washington State in 6 minutes, wow. Talk about moving fast.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, tlw doesn't get exhausted popping in and out of places. His exhaustion comes from chasing Mattie around my house. Mattie is so full of energy...it makes me exhaused just watching her run around the house, literally bouncing off the furniture. Her litter mates aren't half as "crazy". LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah, I see... Apparently, she got all the energy the others collect while napping.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, TW, never thought of that. You are probably right. She is one funny kitty. tlw woke me a little early today. It was a good thing too, hubby came back to the house because he'd forgotten his billfold. tlw acts as a watchcat for me.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, he's very attentive...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

My, has he grown... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, today, I'll have it. (today is friday, in this case...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

TW, lucky you, it is already Friday. I have to wait a few more hours before it's Friday here in Texas. 

tlw just reminded me I have to get up earlier tomorrow. Gotta meet the saleslady from the Ford house to arrange getting cruise control installed in the Focus.

Goodnight folks!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Cruise control?  Do you really think that guy is controllable? 

Seriously, I wouldn't want to miss it anymore. (In my car, it isn't just a comfort feature... It also helps me saving gas...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, cruise control is a gas saver too. We need it because Mark's legs get tired and sore on long trips, the cruise control allows him to stretch and move his legs while driving. I'm hoping, that once we have cruise control again that he'll feel more like going on road trips. We haven't been to East Texas to visit my brother in such a long, long time.

tlw is keeping an eye on the time for me this morning. I'll have to cut my computer time in half as I've got to get ready for work a little earlier today.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

I may repeat myself, but tlw is one cool cat.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

tlw is rough and tough and stuff!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww, cute cowboy outfit. tlw just popped in for a while. He's disappointed (me too) that the cruise control part didn't arrive today, so all that rushing around this morning accomplished nothing. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmmm... Not good.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, for cruising to my place, tlw would need a car...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Wow, a cruise ship. One of my dreams is to go on a world cruise. 

tlw, however, has a transporter and just pops in and out as he pleases. He has been amused by my hubby today. Hubby is working on laying the groundwork for building our house. Yup, you heard it here first folks, my hubby is taking on the awesome task of building a house. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. I wish it would be that easy around here...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


>



This picture got me to thinking ..... where are the islander mice?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Swampie! The only mice around here are toy ones! My kitties make short work of any small critter that happens to get in the house.

tlw is lolling about on the front porch. He's had a busy day following hubby around outside. 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Punkin!


this just in ..... EEEEK!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Er... Huh?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah... hah. What I thought.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... Huh?



TW, that was my actual voice (slowed down) and made to sound all spooky and stuff.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swampie - LOL! Took me three listens before I figured it out! Muhahaha! 

tlw has been napping with the kitties all day. Lazy Sunday.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> TW, that was my actual voice (slowed down) and made to sound all spooky and stuff.





Timberwolf said:


> Ah... hah. What I thought.






Punkin1024 said:


> Swampie - LOL! Took me three listens before I figured it out! Muhahaha!
> 
> tlw has been napping with the kitties all day. Lazy Sunday.
> 
> ~Punkin


Zzzzzzzzzzzhuh? Monday, already? Drat!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 21, 2008)

You rolling your eyes at me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

No. My eyes just roll where they like to. They don't ask me (or anyone else) for permission.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Eye bowling with moving pins? Interesting... :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

Another Monday gone by! Yay! tlw greeted me at my front door this evening. I like it when he's there, waiting for me to get home.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

tlw made some "trick basketball shots" with me tonight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Say, who taught that dog in your avatar to speak froggish?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

errrr.... huh ?¿?¿? 


That dog "quacked."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL... I meant duckish... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

tlw and I are laughing at TW and Swampie's antics! Quack, quack! hehe!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Nic eto hear youlaughing...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Oops... thank goodness this didn't happen here, yet...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Meow-quack!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

More like "muack!" or "qeow!", I'd think...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's okay, everyone can relax. tlw has recovered and is back to his shadow-cat self again.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Whew! Thank goodness! But it seems like he learned some foreign languages this way... :doh: He just popped in saying "quack"... :blink: After grinning at my bemused looks, he came over, meowing and purring...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmmm... I had a ghost cat visiting today...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

A Ghost cat? You sure it wasn't tlw? He just popped in to say goodnight and wander around the computer room with our Pest. They were looking in every nook and cranny. Guess they misplaced a toy.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep. It wasn't tlw... 

I can decide a ghost cat and a shadow cat... 

Besides, it was a whitish cat, not chocolate brown.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooooo, a new kind of cat. What initials are you going to use to identify this one? tlw arrived here with his tail fizzed out - guess the ghost cat gave him a scare.  tlw is here for his morning run with Mattie. I guess he needs to run off all the adrenaline from his scare. Next time he pops over to Germany, he'll not be so surprised when he sees Ghost Cat.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

In deed, Punkin, after tlw had been quite scared as he met the ghost cat twice in the U.S., he was rather calm as he met the lady over here, too...

Say, Grandi, how did you manage to take that photo of our ghostly visitor?

Oh, about the initials... I'd like to know her a bit better before I'll name her... According to her manners, she must be ghost for quite some time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Now that is one appropriate of tlw's shadowish side!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 27, 2008)

TW, at least you've established that Ghost Kitty is a she. I'm looking forward to knowing her name.

tlw was basking in the sun with Marmie today. I sat on our front porch to talk to Mark about plans to add-on to our house and Marmie and tlw sat next to me.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, basking in the sun is something tlw really enjoys. I just found him cuddled up on the bed of my GF some minutes ago, enjoying the sun and her caressing him.

Oh, our ghostly cat lady asked to be called Amy. She's ghost for about 200 years now and got accidentially sucked into the 'net. She's trying to get used to all tha t new stuff, but enjoys the ability to travel around the world, as she always wanted to see more of the world.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Erm... tlw *is *a shadow cat... 

Do you want to say there is another shadow cat?

Or was it Amy, our ghost cat lady?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Indeed. I have to agree with you, confusion is rampant.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

tlw dropped in to say hi! I think I may have also felt Amy jump up on my bed this morning. She may have dropped in to say hi too.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Meanwhile, they are over here, watching Star Wars with my GF...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ooo, which episode of Star Wars? tlw just popped in to say goodnight. Hey...where'd he get that Jedi Knight costume? 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

I think he found it in the 'net... He wore it over here, too. 

Episodes 1 and 2... 4 to 6 to be following today (maybe)
3 is still missing in our DVD collection.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! A Star Wars marathon! tlw popped in carrying a kitty sized light saber this morning. Don't you just love the sound effect that goes with the light saber!

I imagine that tlw will not hang around here much today - too hot. We had a high of 106 degrees yesterday. Ugh! No wonder that the kitties were just laying around last night - no pep at all!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, over here, we have only about 77 to 86 degrees... but quite humid...

You can imagine that tlw won't join the light saber fights... 
It's a real one, by the way. No clue where he got this from...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Makes me wonder where he hasn't been yet.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, a DeLorean! Does it fly?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, now tlw rides the Delorean from Back To The Future! Woohoo! I wanna ride with him, so many places I'd like to see.

tlw had an umbrella with him this morning. Sure hope he's good at predicting rain because we sure could use a good soaking.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone seen TLW in the last days?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't seen TLW for a while. Maybe she's on hiatus. I'd love to take a vacation to Alaska or northern Canada right now - it is SO HOT here. The forecast shows 100 degrees and over for the next week! UGH!

tlw pops in everyday, but doesn't stay long, though sometimes he stays to nap with my kitties.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah. I see. Thanx for keeping us informed. :bow:

I see your problems, Punkin. Over here, it's only about 80 - 90 degrees, but quite humid.
But to be honest, in general, I prefer the warm weather over cold weather - it's just the humidity I could do without...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I like warm weather....just not HOT weather! LOL!

tlw has been running up and down the hallway this evening. I wonder what he and the kitties have found to play with this time. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, there's still to define where warm ends and hot starts...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

Warm, to me, is around 75 to 85 degrees. When it gets higher, it starts getting uncomforably warm, then hot.

tlw and the kitties are running up and down the hall again. I sometimes wonder where they get all the energy. Me, I'm tired a lot lately. Not sleeping too well. I'll play catch up tomorrow morning. I am so glad it is finally Friday!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Warm, to me, is around 75 to 85 degrees. When it gets higher, it starts getting uncomforably warm, then hot.
> 
> tlw and the kitties are running up and down the hall again. I sometimes wonder where they get all the energy. Me, I'm tired a lot lately. Not sleeping too well. I'll play catch up tomorrow morning. I am so glad it is finally Friday!
> 
> ~Punkin


That temperature range is the area where I feel best. As long as it is low humidity, I can accept temps up to 95 degrees, but above that it actually gets uncomfortable.
The only problem I have are the heat - storing walls of my westward - headed room, which cause me to have the same temperatures in the night as during daytime...



Grandi Floras said:


>


Well, this might explain tlw's energy...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2008)

Another hot day today! tlw did't stay around here very long, though I wish he'd brought the rain with him. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, maybe he can catch some rain from here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TW! I hope tlw can catch some rain in Germany and bring it back here. We're supposed to hit a high of 103 degrees today. I've got my fingers crossed that we catch some rain from the current tropical storm off the coast of Texas. 

I'm sleepy today. I took a sleeping pill last night and I'm still groggy from the effects this morning. I've got to get going or I'll be late for work! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, this explains his beefing about "that damn clock" as he was late, today...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

tlw popped in around midnight so I could make the first post of the day/night! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

To me, this looks like 7:02 AM...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good afternoon, TW! It is now 9:30 a.m. in Texas! tlw has been quiet this morning, I guess the morning run took place when hubby got up around 7:00 a.m. Still hot temperatures here, we got up to 101 degrees yesterday and it's supposed to be that hot today. We have chances for rain tomorrow - keep pushing that rain our way...please! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

*groans* I'm pushin'! I'm pushin'! 
Those stubborn bastards!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

"giggle" tlw is looking very smug this morning. The remnants of Tropical Storm Eduardo is heading our way and it is a cool 77 degrees right now. I hope we get some rain out of this, but right now Eduardo is tracking northwest, he needs to track northeast so we can catch some of the rain.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank goodness he wore that thing as he came in here some minutes ago.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

Probably true.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Y'know... 'twas quite wet outside, back then...

And I wouldnd't have had any place to place a dry towel for him...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

tlw popped in this evening quite relieved that my computer is back on-line. He tried to console me last night by sitting by my side as I watched a movie (since I couldn't go on-line), but he could tell that I was overwhelmed from the day's events.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

((((((((((Punkin))))))))))


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

There sure are some great pumpkin artists out there...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

100% Meow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooo! I love that artwork. I was e-mailed several pictures of this "hand" artist. He's very talented. 

tlw and I napped most of the day. I'm trying to keep a summer cold at bay. Ugh!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Impressively impressionistic. Or so.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

tlw didn't stick around for long today. He knew I needed to rest. As I do now too. Yawn. I really do need to get to bed.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope you get a good night's rest.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

All together: Aaaawwwwww!

Thanx for bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2008)

Grandi! Thanks for making me laugh! I needed that!

TW, still having a tough time sleeping through the night. This must be one of my sleepless periods. Can't wait for it to be over. Sigh! On the upside, we got rain Sunday night and Monday morning. Sure was nice and the temperature has cooled down a bit - expecting a high of 93 degrees today.

tlw is sitting next to me purring. He knows I love to listen to a cat's purr. It is so calming.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Punkin, you're not alone... last few nights were way too short for me... One time, I came to sleep at 4 AM, just to get woken up at 7 AM, the other time I went to bed at 11 PM, waking up at 3 AM...



*sigh*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, TW! I'll have to make this my last post before going to bed. Been a tough day and tomorrow morning, I need to call my Aunt to check up on her. According to hubby, something is wrong and my cousins (her children) are about to move her from her home. I won't know the circumstances until I try to contact her tomorrow. So, it's off to bed for me.

Hope you slept well. I'll send tlw your way, perhaps his calming purr will help you sleep.

Goodnight!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah, there he left them... He came over here telling me he forgot some purrs for me on the way... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2008)

Once again, tlw popped in for a while this evening. He wanted to remind me that I need to get to be earlier this evening. He promised he'd purr me to sleep.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

tlw had been so nice to remind me of the fact that there are such things like painkillers... 
These and his snugglepurrs helped me to find some sleep.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww, thanx a bunch. I'll send them towards Texas as soon as they are done here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwww! I snuggled with my kitty, Tiger today and he was purring loudly. I've been home sick with a tummy bug. I'm hoping to sleep soundly tonight. I hear that tlw has arrived - lots of running up and down the hallway while I've been reading posts this evening.

Here's hoping that we all rest well tonight.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

It seemed to have worked on my side...
*keeps finger crossed for Punkin may have a restful night, too...*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

I did sleep better last night - still not sleeping all through the night, but it is an improvement.

Looks like tlw did bring rain with him this morning. We're supposed to have a few rainy, cooler days this weekend. Sure will be a nice change.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

This looks somewhat scary. Good nightmare material...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2008)

"giggle" - I think that kitty had some major dental work! hehe!

tlw popped in this evening and discovered the new wicker serving tray hubby bought today. He and MeeMee and Tiger were fast asleep in it when I got home. Funny how cats need to "claim" anything new in the house.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Er... what? That color matches good with the background... if you want it to disappear...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah. I should've known... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2008)

tlw came through with the rain! It rained from the wee hours of the morning until around 11:00 a.m. We're supposed to get rain all weekend long. I'm so very happy.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

And I'm happy the rain has gone for the weekend...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

We still need more rain!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

I forget your location Swampie. I hope you get rain. I sometimes wish there was a way that the waterlogged states could "share" the rainfall. One of my favorite local DJ's said he was working on a "pipeline" from the flooded upper mid-west down to Texas. 

tlw loved watching the rain this morning. I hope he brings more rain tonight, I love to sleep while it is raining.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, I'd like to trade a week of rain for some dry warm weather...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, at least we had a sunny day today. The rain came as we just returned from our trip. (Could've been warmer, though...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooo, a trip! Where did you go?

tlw has gotten lazy here. He's been napping with the kitties while it has been raining all day. I love this weather - temperatures in the lower 80's and lots of rain. This is quite unusual for Texas in August.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, to the Eifel...

Temperatures over here were in the high 60s, today, now even lower (as it is night already). A little too low for my taste (and for this time of year, if you ask me).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmm, could we be looking at an Ice Age instead of Global Warming?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Some say, the global warming will lead to a new ice age, in the end...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, more reason to surround myself with furry friends.  tlw thinks so too.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess we'll need a lot of furry friends, then...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, TW, lots and lots of furry friends! I find that my kitties have not problem sleeping on me in the winter time. tlw probably won't have a problem as he can pop-in anywhere to get warm.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

I would be happy if you could send me some degrees...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

No sunshine here, but I'm not complaining - we so need the rain we're getting. tlw dropped by to say hi, then popped out again. Guess he was in a hurry! Well, it's time to get ready for work. The only redeeming part of it being Monday is the rain. :happy:

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool. Apparently, he managed to take away some of the predicted rain we should have had. There actually had been some sunshine throughout the day...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

tlw just popped in to wish me goodnight. I think he'll hang out here a while - he likes the rain too.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess it depends on the circumstances of the rain... If it rains over here, his visits tend to get shorter. (But as I usually also would like to leave this place when it rains, I can fully understand him...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ha! Just prooves that tlw is a very sociable fellow!
He's been by this morning and it was raining, but he loves his morning runs with Matty.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Indeed. He continued them over here, this morning... Across my bed.

(Was a good thing, though, as I had to get up to get my car out of the way of the dumptrucks) :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, wow - good thing tlw got you up in time, TW. I'd hate to think what a dump truck could do to a car. 

We had a nice rainy day today, but it looks like the rain may leave for a while anyway. Sure has been nice. tlw and Matty have been playing with a box lid this evening and they are sure noisy about it. Things have quieted down a bit though, guess they're all settling in for the night.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, usually, they just blow the horn and try to find out whose car it is, so you can pull it away. If you won't come, it might possibly mean that your garbage can will still be full...

Over here, it is quite windy and temperatures about 64 degrees. Neightbor's dogs are freaking out once more. I guess they sensed tlw coming in. :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

tlw dropped by for a while this morning, but he's already popped back out. Guess he knew I was in a hurry as I've got to get to work a little earlier than usualy. We were through at work last night way too early, therefore I'm coming in early to make up time. This is so crazy as I'm usually coming in later because we went overtime the night before. :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Oopss... Sometimes, everything goes right... :doh: Er, I mean right.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

tlw is hanging around here a little longer this morning. All the rain has gone and the sun is shining. Time for us to dry out a bit, but looks like we might be back in the same weather pattern next week. I'm so happy!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I miss the warm weather...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll try to send some warm weather your way with tlw. We are drying out a little here, but it looks like we may be getting more rain next week. I'm not complaining though...I love rain.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I guess if I would live where you live, I'd love rain, too. 
But when you live in a city where the kids are said to be born with an umbrella at hand...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Today was another 64 degrees day... Would you mind sending me, let's say, 16 degrees? 
(I'd trade it for some rain, if you want to.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

Grandi! That kitty under the towel looks very much like our Pfred! Our kitties don't like the heat either. It is fun to see how much energy they get when the temperatures start to go down.

TW, wish I could send some of the warm weather your way. We're getting low 90's and upper 80's this week. The humidity from all the recent rain causes it to feel hotter than it actually shows on the thermometer.

tlw dropped by this afternoon to catch a bit of sunshine. He watched my hubby while he was working on putting railing around our porch.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, humidity sucks... or, better, soaks. Almost as much as rain.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I forget your location Swampie. I hope you get rain. I sometimes wish there was a way that the waterlogged states could "share" the rainfall. One of my favorite local DJ's said he was working on a "pipeline" from the flooded upper mid-west down to Texas.
> 
> tlw loved watching the rain this morning. I hope he brings more rain tonight, I love to sleep while it is raining.
> 
> ~Punkin




We got a little bit of rain. And the weather has cooled off some. I like sleeping to the sound of rain as well. :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

tlw is here playing with my kitties. They're making a lot of noise, but seem to be having fun.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

vlzi,vljhz... er, sorry. I'm a bit flat today.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

errr... huh ¿?¿?

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, I just returned from a day trip, feeling like having had some kind of quarrel with a giant flatiron...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I looked similar, except I had some kind of bed between me and the floor...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

tlw seemed very well rested when he popped by this evening. I hope you feel better rested soon, TW.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope so, too... feels like I caught me a cold.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

I sent some chicken soup to you TW, via tlw. I hope it arrives intact, though I expect tlw might like to sample the soup, so you may not want any when it gets there! 

Feel better soon, TW!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, apparently, there has been happening an accident with your soup... tlw arrived here, all soaked and smelling like chicken... :blink:


----------



## Deemondess (Aug 26, 2008)

peeks in a moment 

hope you feel better soon timber wolf 

and a hya 

Dee


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Dee! Nice to see you.

You know, I think I'm ready for vacation...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Mishty (Aug 26, 2008)

Socks help!

Big ole ugly thick socks!








:happy: feel better soon Wolfie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanx for the well wishes. Already feeling a bit better...

But no sox for me... they'd kill me... x.x


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad you're a bit better, TW! tlw is concerned now, I've been sneezing all evening. Not to worry, just my allergies acting up.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Allergies... ugh.

((((((((((Punkin))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs, TW! I miss the hug thread!  I also miss the people that used to frequent that thread.

tlw is quite excited this morning. Hubby re-arranged the furniture in our livingroom this morning. Now there is more running space for the kitties.

Hubby has a torn rotator cup and small bone spur. He is scheduled for surgery next Wednesday. It will be done on an outpatient basis. So, he's getting as many chores finished around the house as he can before the surgery.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoops... Sorry, had been mentally exhausted yesterday... thus I forgot to post...

But I really like the hug pic. 

(((((((((((((((all that participate in this thread + tlw & gang))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2008)

Awww...now that's what I'm talkin' about!  tlw has a new friend, his name is Winky. I hope to get a picture of him this weekend. Winky is our all black kitty. He used to be an outside kitty, but he recently decided he doesn't like outdoors anymore and, so he stays inside. He's like a shadow cat because he can hide really well. I think tlw has been giving him pointers. LOL!

Hugs to all "The Last Word" gang!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Every shadow is followed by a cat.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Erm... :blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

tlw was here for a while, but he popped out when it began to thunder a while ago. Thunderstorms can get quite loud around here. I hope we get some rain with all that wind and thunder.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't like thunderstorms without rain...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry, had been out of town (and quite exhausted as I returned).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi! I'm stopping by for a while too. I had company today and yesterday, so not much time for internets! tlw popped in for only a moment last night, he was too shy to stay with all my company present. He's back this evening, running up and down the hallway with my kitties.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I know how he feels...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

He's a cat...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

tlw dropped by this morning. He's feeling great because it has been cooler around here lately. Of course, won't last long as 90's are typical for us this time of year. Can't wait till our high hit's the lower 80's and stays there.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd love to hide myself under a pile of blankets like he did...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

Me too! 

tlw dropped by this afternoon and enjoyed peeping into the storage boxes for my Autumn decorations. He and my kitties are always fascinated by all the wrapping paper and boxes I use to store seasonal decorations. Of course, my Autumn decorations take up most of our storage space (followed by Christmas decorations). Every year, we are tempted to just leave the pumpkins out year round...but then we wouldn't have room to put out the snowmen! It is a chore, but I love to see all the pumpkin stuff when I'm all finished.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

Grandi - your tlw pictures always make me giggle.I guess tlw likes his picture taken. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah... I just wish I could read what's written on that pic...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

*JUST FOR YOU TIMBERWOLF, MY FRIEND. *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Much better. Thanx. :bow:
Though I got some new glasses lately, it isn't easy to read a bright color on a fidgety background. And complementary colors won't make it easier...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

I know what you mean about the bright color fonts, TW. Here is what that picture with the dog and cat dressed as an Indian and Pilgrim said:

"When he brought me the Last Word today, tlw gave me this picture to show me how much he and a friend liked the holidays that are coming up soon."

I imagine the picture was referring to Thanksgiving in America.

tlw popped in for a while this morning. He was wearing his raingear as it has been raining a lot since yesterday. It really feels like Autumn here today - high''s in the upper 70's today! Woohoo! I'm so happy.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanx for the "translation", Punkin... :bow: I had somehow managed to read the text, it was just very hard... Thanx again for confirming that I read right. :bow:

 On a side note, the past three years enabled me to learn a lot about the american holidays and habits, thus I was able to identify the costumes and bring them into the right context... 

See, Grandi, how nice and bright these colors shine when placed on a flat, dark background?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

He isn't alone with the computer manuals... But who needs a manual, anyway?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

tlw dropped by to say goodnight! It was foggy on my drive home tonight, a shadow cat's favorite type weather. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm... Correct me if I'm wrong, but... hadn't tlw been a shadow cat, too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah. So there is another shadow cat. What's its name? How does it look like?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm, another Shadow Cat?! Well, I guess there is always room for more around here. Grandi, do you know the name of the other shadow cat?

tlw popped in here this morning looking quite pensive. He was remembering 9-11 too. He sat next to me and listened to the tribute memorial on the radio.

We are also keeping an eye on hurricane Ike. Its looking more and more like it will hit the Texas coast-line. I am so thankful that I live in the upper half of the State.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Shadow, the shadow cat... how fitting...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, as I see it, Shadow's a tad darker.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Oy ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Er... too busy, I think... though I'm also feeling a little stressed out, fighting some lack of concentration... 

(((((tlw)))))

((((((((((Grandi Floras))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been busy keeping up the Hurricane Ike's progress. He is now a Tropical Storm, but still very dangerous. My brother and his family live in East Texas, not far from Tyler. Earlier today, I noticed that they are experiencing high wind gusts and lots of rain. 

We are too far west to be directly affected by Ike. I'd hoped we would see some rain, but looks like we are high and dry here.

tlw has a very interesting looking family.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with you about the looks of tlw's family...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

I just felt like doing this ....



(((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))
(((((((((( tlw )))))))))))
(((((((((( TW )))))))))))
(((((((((( Grandi Floras ))))))))))



:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, indeedy, tlw has one crazy family! "giggle" Must be why he likes to pop in and visit with my kitties because they're crazy too! LOL!

AND...

(((((((Swampie)))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Some free hugs for all!

(((((((((((((((((((posters of this thresd))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Yup, indeedy, tlw has one crazy family! "giggle" Must be why he likes to pop in and visit with my kitties because they're crazy too! LOL!
> 
> AND...
> 
> ...





Awwww thanks! :blush:

and thanks also TW!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome, swamptoad... even tough I managed to squeeze a typo into that hug... :doh:

YAY! PARTAY! WHOOHOO! :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

tlw was pooped when he got to Texas today. Guess he partied to long! LOL!

He is napping with my kitties before heading out again to great everyone across the United States.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Uhnh... ugh... arh... oof.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, Grandi has made me laugh! That cat/hat picture is too funny.

tlw and my kitties were outside on the porch this morning. We had a cool front move through recently and the morning temperatures were in the 50's! Quite a change from mornings of 80's and 70's. Looks like Autumn may come a week early around these parts. That's perfectly fine to me! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with you on the pic, but I have to disagree about the the temperatures... 

The 50s are way too low for me... we had about 55 degrees today and I found myself wearing a sleeveless t-shirt, a long-sleeved t-shirt and a flannel shirt, paired with a jacket.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I love temps in the 50's because I get to wear my sweaters. 

TW, do you remember Dublinda? Didn't she say something about having problems with her computer a while back. MattS19 has posted a query about her on the Main Board. I said I'd ask if you have heard from her recently. Some seem to think she is active in Chat.

tlw came by this evening to have a look at the Moon. It is shining so brightly that it is almost like early morning outside.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, I love temps in the 50's because I get to wear my sweaters.
> 
> TW, do you remember Dublinda? Didn't she say something about having problems with her computer a while back. MattS19 has posted a query about her on the Main Board. I said I'd ask if you have heard from her recently. Some seem to think she is active in Chat.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember Dublinda, but I haven't heard of her, either...

I don't like these cold temps because they cause some pain in my joints...



Grandi Floras said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

TW, extreme cold temps hurt my joints too. I guess that being in Texas isn't all that bad because we don't have that many days of temps below 50. 

tlw was very happy when he popped in this evening. The Harvest Moon is still shining and it is beautiful. There's just a big of a cool snap in the are that kitties love this time of year.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, extreme cold temps hurt my joints too. I guess that being in Texas isn't all that bad because we don't have that many days of temps below 50.
> 
> tlw was very happy when he popped in this evening. The Harvest Moon is still shining and it is beautiful. There's just a big of a cool snap in the are that kitties love this time of year.
> 
> ~Punkin


Well, that's my problem... If the temps drop below 70 degrees, it gives me a hard time...



Grandi Floras said:


>


Fascinating picture... Just wow.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oooo, I love the mooncat picture.

tlw was very quiet when he dropped by this evening. Didn't last long though, I can hear all of the kitties running up and down the hallway, spending their energy before bedding down for the night. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Energy... I could need some. My batteries are empty as a black hole...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow. How did he manage to return?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes! How did he return...inquiring minds want to know! 

tlw did return to Texas this evening. He and my kitties love to make noises while I'm at the computer because they know I'll come to investigate. Cats just don't like to be ignored! :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Tough, sometimes, they want to be ignored. 
Then, they look at you as if they wanted to say: 
"Please don't take notice of me sneaking around here, k?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

I fully agree with that... If someone stole my imagination, I'd be an empty hull...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Imagine that I am not stealing the last word, yet innocently borrowing. :blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey there, swampie! May I borrow the last word? "giggle"

tlw and I just watched movies all day. We watched "Speed Racer" (pretty good, once you get past the first 20 minutes or so of the movie) and "Transformers". tlw likes to watch movies with me because I don't always choose romantic ones to watch. Though, when I do watch the traditional "chick" flick - tlw pops out to visit someone else. Silly kitty! Guess he doesn't like it when I pull out the tissues and cry.  Oh, I almost forgot, he watched "The Forbidden Kingdom" starring Jackie Chan and Jet Li with me and hubby last night. tlw paid close attention to the kung fu moves, so beware whoever he pops in to visit next, he might just try out a few moves on you! LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish I had read this warning earlier... luckily, tlw crashed onto my bed, so no harm done...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

ack! ouch! hrrrmph! what the ?¿?¿?

eeeeeeeeeeasy there tlw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Oops... I guess you can tell he was a little pissed as he left...   :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the nap must've re-energized him. :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

tlw dropped by this morning. He seemed his usual self, guess he worked out his new moves on you two!  Of course, I just let him work out his energy with my kitties. They are running up and down the hall again! Next to napping (and terrorizing grasshoppers), running up and down the hall is their favorite thing to do!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Huh? May I ask why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oooo, that looks like one very frightened kitty! What's wrong, Grandi?

tlw seemed fine when he popped by this evening. He shared some treats with my kitties and then popped out...guess he's on his way to Germany.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, was quite surprised to find me tiredly awake at this early time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

^5, y'all! Though I didn't sleep in the meantime, I'm wide awake. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess tlw was sleepy when he dropped by my house this evening. I just walked into the livingroom/kitchen a moment ago and all the kitties are asleep, including tlw. I'll give him a gentle pat on his head when I walk by later on my way to bed. Yawn!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah, now I know why he looked so well-rested as he woke me this morning...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm gonna lay down to sleep, too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, I know this kind of yawn... You won't get your mouth shut, but still no word coming out...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is sleepy time again around here. I know tlw is around here somewhere, but I'm not hearing a peep out of any of the kitties. I'm trying to stay up a little while longer that usual because I'm now on vacation, but even I'm having trouble staying awake! Yawn!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandi...another winner of a picture! So Cute!

Well, tlw and the kitties have been into some mischief this morning, but, once again they are taking their morning nap. It is fairly quiet around here, it makes me sleeppy too, but I've got things to do. Guess I'll need to get off the computer in a moment so I can accomplish a few chores before sitting back down in here again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

One needs his breaks...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Meow!

Greetings from Germany,

tlw


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Was tlw learning how to Meow in German?  My first day of vacation is almost over and I'm a little sad because I have just one more day left to get some stuff done and all I wanna do is visit with my friends here. Sigh. At least I'll have tlw to keep me company for a while, before he pops off to visit the next poster. I did manage to spruce up my website, in case anyone wants to drop in and visit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

If he wanted to meow in German, he would have said "Miau!"... 

He just used my computer to set off a greeting for all of you.

Besides, tlw speaks several foreign cat-languages... even some I wouldn't understand if I just saw them written somewhere...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Right. But it didn't stay there... Right now, it's here. 

And tlw joined my GF watching Star Wars ep. 1...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

tlw has been making a "rest stop" here about the same time for the last two days. My kitties have been so lazy lately, that he gets bored easily. Perhaps he'll drop in later while I am watching "The Spiderwick Chronicles". That reminds me, I need to correct an entry at my website. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, right now, he's over here, watching ep. 2 with my GF.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Ah, this explains why he's back here again... My GF is watching ep. 3 right now.

I have to remember to tell tlw that we go on vacation tomorrow and thus won't be online for the next two weeks...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

tlw popped over to my place just now and told me to check out this thread and the confessions thread.

Wow, TW, that's a nice, long vacation. Have a wonderful time, take lots of pictures and tell us all about it when you return.

Swampie, Grandi and I will try to keep tlw company until you return.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey there Grandi! Loved Foobie - what a cutie! I'm still laughing!

tlw sure has a group of crazy cat friends!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ooooo, I'm sceered! hehe!

Crazy kitties fit right in at my house. tlw knows he's always going to have fun when he drops by. He told me so when he popped in this evening to give me The Last Word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool! "giggle" No wonder tlw was all excited when he found the kitties' new toy laced with catnip! Like, wow man!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness! tlw has quite a few "famous" relative, doesn't he! 

He stopped by this afternoon to check on me. I came home with a sick headache, so he and the kitties have been quite concerned. They were being quiet, but it is "crazy" time, so they are running up and down the hall. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Now that's a picture I don't see very often. Our kitties will get in the sink, but not when it is full of water. hehe!

tlw popped by this evening to check on us before popping out again. So, I think he had The Last Word this eveing.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2008)

What cute balloon! tlw is such a thoughful fellow. It is beginning to look like the Punkin and Grandi thread, isn't it!? Well, that's okay. Perhaps tlw can pop into more places and bring back Swamptoad and Snuggletiger and a few other friends to keep us company whilst Timberwolf is vacationing.

tlw popped in to give me The Last Word this evening. Now he's off to play with my kitties for a while.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yes, it is lots of fun playing together, but will much funner if we had other playmates as well, I will be glad when Timberwolf gets back too.*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good morning! tlw dropped by this morning to play with his kitties. I guess the kittie tree got him in a playing mood. He'll be all tuckered out soon and will nap with my kitties before heading out west.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess we are keeping the little fellow busy. Though, he seems to pick up speed on his visits here, because he and the kitties are usually running up and down the hallway when I'm on the computer. He'll usually pop in to give me The Last Word on his way out.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwww! That looks like one tuckered out little kitty! 

tlw was feeling quite energetic this morning when he dropped by with The Last Word. A cool front is heading our way and my kitties always seem to get all excited when the weather turns cooler.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 9, 2008)

You already have snow in your area, Grandi? Wow! We are still getting temperatures in the low to mid 80's. We probably won't even see a hint of snow until after Christmas. Sigh!

tlw was sporting sunglasses when he dropped by this morning with the Last Word.  He is one cool cat. He told me he is looking forward to Monday, when TW returns. We all miss Mr. Timberwolf. Hope he is having a fantastic holiday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

tlw dropped by this evening to enjoy the cool night air and the half moon, after he gave me The Last Word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

That is awfully nice of tlw to share his lollypop with you, but I don't think I'd have taken it (cat fur and all - hehe). 

tlw is sharing nap time with my kitties right now. They look so cute when they are sleeping. He did, however, give me the Last Word before nodding off to sleep.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2008)

tlw brought me a box of tissues today when he delivered The Last Word. I've a head cold and am not very good company at the moment, so he played with my kitties.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah...choo! (That was tlw, right before he entered the room. He was quite happy to see me being back from my vacation.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Woohoo! Nice to see you back where you belong, TW! tlw did seem to be really happy when he popped by today, guess he'd already been by your place and found you home. 

By the way, someone did do a "Happy Birthday, Timberwolf" thread for you, in case you'd like to find it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I know... GEF had been so kind to send me a PM, so that the first thing I got to see was said thread.

If tlw looked a little scared throughout the day, that might be my fault... 
I had trouble finding the tired spot last night, I came to sleep at about five this morning, having to get up again about three hours later. 
Thus I resembled more of a Zombie than a real living being this morning.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha! The zombie cat costume did seem familiar to me. We used to see a ferral cat that I called Ragamuffin. She did look kinda like that zombie cat...except for the glowing zombie eyes part. 

tlw popped by this afternoon to sit in my lap while I watched "Little Women". He took a little nap and seemed to enjoy listening to the rain pitter patter on the roof. When he popped in this evening, he was still in a mellow mood. He was surprised that nearly all of my cat family was inside this evening.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

tlw was so nice to bring me some sleep, last night.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2008)

sleep is nice. :happy:


Zzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm awake!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2008)

*crap*

I fell back to sleep again. :doh:






Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey there Swampie! Been missing you in here. How you been?


tlw dropped in for a moment this morning to play with Matty. They're all settling down for a nap, must be all this sleep talk. I've got to wake up and get to work. boo hoo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

((((((((((Punkin)))))))))


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there anybody who actually likes to be woken out of a sound sleep? :blink:
(Or even sleep at all?) :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't think of anybody that likes to awakened from a sound sleep. I'm actually more apt to be very cross when I am awakened from a sound sleep.
Knowing that, I let sleepy cats lie.

tlw just popped by to remind me that I need my rest (still getting over a cold). So he's off to snuggle with my kitties and I'm off to bed.

Goodnight folks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Wishing you a sleep as restful as mine was during my vacation...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Seeing a cat lie around like this makes my back ache... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Would be nice if he knew some accupuncture, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL! Our kitties practice a form of acupuncture all the time! Though, the punctures are not to our liking. 

Well, tlw just dropped by a moment ago to remind me it is past my bedtime. Yawn! So, I'm off to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Sleep tight!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah. Curled up in a way that can make hair envious...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

How many hours does a cat's day have, if I may ask?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey there, Chris! Cat's nap a lot. I've noticed that my group tends to sleep most of the day and night. They're only active for about a total of 2 to 3 hours a day. It seems more when they are underfoot when I'm trying to get ready for work or when I get home in the evening and I'm looking for an evening snack. They love to "beg" for nibbles when I'm in the kitchen. I've also noticed that they like being near either hubby or myself.

tlw usually pops in when they are up from their naps and need to play.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

It is amazing how cat's know that good things come from the refridgerator! It is rare that I am in the kitchen that I am not accompanied by a kitty begging for tidbits! 

tlw has been napping with me today. He popped out when I got up to post at Dimensions. Guess he's on to his next stop along the trail with The Last Word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

I know that pic... We took it at my spaceship yesterday.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I love that picture of tlw staring into space. So dreamy looking. 

So, you have been out planet hoping in your spaceship again, Chris? I guess stopping by my little house in Texas will be kinda boring for tlw after traveling through space. Or...he likes coming here to relax.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, this little trip to pluto and back was just for a little change. We need to see something else, from time to time. Afterwards, we can enjoy earth a lot more.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, so I guess you two stick to the Milky Way Galaxy. Makes sense, tlw does love milk! 

tlw popped in for a quick hello and then he was off to his next destination.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, he's a well-trained space cat. He was able to assist me with a technical problem on my spaceship where we had to go outside to fix it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

My, my, my...is that anything that tlw can't do? He is a wonder cat, isn't he!?

He dropped in this evening to look at all the pretty pumpkin decorations on our porch and in our house. I do so love this time of year.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

He told me he carved a similar one himself - with his claws. :bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

What an artist!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

tlw dropped by this morning to check on my kitties. They are getting their morning exercise. He and I plan to spend a lot of time together while I am on vacation, since I can't afford to go anywhere. I think it is sweet of him to want to help me enjoy my vacation time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

That's tlw... Always trying to make our lives a little better...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

God save the king! *bows*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, the other bows can be dangerous...





Though I was just about to do this: :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks quite elegant, doesn't he?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess that is tlw's Halloween costume! 

He just popped by to remind me that I need to get my rest. Going to have a nice restful day and then I'll go to Abilene for my birthday dinner with friends. I am so looking forward to enjoying my favorite dish at Spaghetti Warehouse and my favorite dessert - 7 layer chocolate cake! :eat2:

I'll probably pop back in here after I get up to make some breakfast, which will be more like brunch by the time I rise and shine!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

tlw looks to be chillin' and perhaps purrin'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

tlw jumped on my bed this morning to remind me that I was supposed to get up at 9:30 instead of 11:00! :doh: Oh well, I intend to be lazy today, so no harm done!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Oops, seems like you didn't set your living alarm clock right...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, TW. Well, my inner clock hasn't been used all week, so why should I expect it to work in one day!  

Like, right now, I'm sitting here at the computer, refusing to go to bed...even though I'm yawning a lot...because I want to catch up on all of the day's threads! :doh:

Even tlw has gone to sleep after dropping in to wish me Happy Birthday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh Wow, I think tlw needs to have that clock removed.  tlw dropped by to check on me today, he'd heard that I've been hit with one of my migraines. He volunteered to sit with me while I recooperated.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, now I know why he looked so dizzy as he popped along...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

tlw told me it wasn't my fault he had a headache. I was glad to hear this because the kind of headache I've had lately is not good. He sat in my lap and let me pet him today and that helped ease my headache quite a bit.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

tlw and I are just chillin' today. It's nice to just be and not worry about a schedule.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Ugh... arh... oof... *you hear the sound of someone dropping onto the floor* ow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooops! Are you okay, TW? 

My lazy day is about to come to an end. tlw just popped in to see what I was doing. As soon as I catch up here, I'm thinking about watching another movie, that is if one of my kitties isn't asleep in my chair.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm okay...
I just had been so exhausted and tired from cleaning up my room that I didn't see tlw popping in right in front of my feet as I staggered through the room...

Today, tlw looked in surprise at that muscular tomcat being with me...
I had to introduce him to Felix Schwarzenmaunzer...

(I have some muscle ache... In german, we call this "Muskelkater" (freely translated as muscular tomcat), thus the name...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like this would be Conan's cat...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

tlw is such an incredible cat that he can't belong to just one person, so he travels around sharing himself. He popped in today to keep me company for a while, but I know he'll be off to who knows where very soon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

(((((((tlw,Punkin&Grandi))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aww, hugs back to you TW! tlw didn't hang around here too much today, it was too noisy. Hubby was installing a new water heater as our old one finally bit the dust. I didn't get much sleep last night, so I hope to sleep well tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzleep?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope tlw doesn't wear THAT costume when he's visiting me today. Oh, okay, he isn't...he just popped in to say Hi and Happy Halloween. He'll be back later this afternoon to watch a few Halloween Movies with me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah... it's holiday season...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, my kitties love the holidays because they get to eat turkey! We thawed out some leftover turkey soup the other day and the cats loved it! tlw dropped by today to see if we still had any of the soup left as he really enjoyed it last time.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Oy. LOLOw. ($"&%§ shoulder!)

tlw sits at my side as I watch the pic... He looks slightly embarrased.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hehe! Cute picture of tlw, Grandi! By the time he arrived at my place, he had removed all evidences of his fun with noodles.

Poor TW, sorry your shoulder is painful.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx. :bow: tlw has been so nice to remind me that I have some acetaminophen that could soothe the pain.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gee, tlw's breakfast looks much more appetizing than my oatmeal.  However, tlw said that his hi-protein breakfast is necessary since he needs lots of energy when he visits my kitties for their morning playtime.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. My last word just dashed out of the room. :blink:

It even caught tlw off guard... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

tlw popped in with The Last Word this evening. He wanted to remind me that I need to get on to bed so I can go vote tomorrow. I will be so glad when tomorrow is over!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

tlw wanted me to vote, too... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

tlw popped in to say a quick hi this morning. He knows I'm in a hurry to get ready early this morning. He might stick around and play with my kitties though.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd totally vote for him.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

I second the motion. All in favor say "Aye". tlw thinks we are being silly.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

tlw would make a better foreign diplomat than a president as he has been to so many place and seen so many different people. Although, when tlw popped in the evening to say goodnight, he did strike a very regal pose (maybe he's thinking of being King instead of President).


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

As tlw visited me today, he mentioned that he would like to be foreign minister (Secretary of State?).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

See, I thought so. tlw would be good as Secretary of State. tlw dropped in this morning and huddled by the electric stove with the other kitties. We had a cold front move through last night. It isn't drastically cold yet, just about a 10 or 15 degree drop. At least I'll get to wear sweaters today! :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice certificate...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, that might find its reason in him visiting me beforehand...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2008)

tlw came by this evening to make sure all our kitties were inside tonight. I was happy to inform him that all that wanted in were safe and snug.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sometimes a bit envious of his ability to sleep...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwww... How cute!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2008)

"giggle" - tlw was still a little miffed about the bunny costume. I guess he knows how Ralphie felt in the movie "A Christmas Story". He stayed a while to catch up on all the goings on with my kitties, but he's off to another place now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting... so there must be another stop. He arrived here without these copies... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, tlw doesn't need too many copies because he usually gets his point across telepathically! 

He dropped in this evening to wish me a good night. He hopes tomorrow goes well for me and my hubby. He's such a considerate cat.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

:blink: :blink: :blink:

...

Er...

...

...sorry.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Who else would post in this thread other than me, Grandi, TW and sometimes Swampie or a few newbie that are trying to rack up posts (  )?

I think tlw likes his little circle of friends. He did tell me today that he misses seeing a few that he met in this thread long ago. Perhaps they'll pop back in someday to see how things are going in here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, would be nice to see some of the faces in here again...

...But new faces are appreciated, too.

Come on in, folks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 0nlnn (Nov 13, 2008)

Come and gather around, all ye lowbies, and hear the words of the great UberMinster of the planet Zorknarfeynom! Ni....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

See, I knew if we started talking about it, we'd get some interest. Welcome, OnInn!

tlw dropped by to say hello this morning. His paws were a little wet because he'd been outside watching the cows, horses and donkey from next door. We had a heavy mist this morning and a little fog. tlw loves fog, makes him feel all mysterious.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, although tlw travels quite a bit (even through space), he hasn't been everywhere, yet. 
He was quite surprised to hear from Squornshellous Zeta...
(But he had his towel at hand, nonetheless... )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! Calm down, tlw, I'm here! hehe! He dropped in this morning to run up and down the hall with my kitties. I'm listening to them right now as I type this post!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

*sigh* Anybody seen my head? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Not? *sigh*

...

...

...

Oh, hai tlw! Say, what's in that box?

...

My head?! Cool! Where did you find it?

... Oh.

Well, I should have expected that.
Nonetheless, thanx for bringing it back to me...

...

Where the others are? No clue, honestly. Maybe they are busy preparing for the weekend...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Now that we give him his well-earned rest, it isn't right, either...

tlw, you're a workaholic! You should join the WA! (Workaholics Anonymouse)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2008)

tlw was by my place over the weekend. He was amazed at all the activity on Saturday morning (cleaning house). He came back later to watch "Kung Fu Panda" with us. Yesterday, when he popped in, he walked around quietly as I had a bad headache.

He popped in again this morning to check on me. I'm better, now I'm just feeling down because it is the beginning of another work week - bleh! This coming weekend will be another busy one - we have company coming late Friday night and they'll be here through Sunday morning.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Nah... he ran into an invisible wall his archenemy put up...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2008)

tlw has been showing our kitties how to climb walls (even the walls in our house - LOL!). They do manage to get into the craziest places. He popped in this morning to warm himself by our little electric stove (it looks like an old fashioned log stove). I think he finally warmed up enough to head out because I haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess he came along to me...

(Oh, how I hate these thunderstorms in my head... I completely forgot what I wanted to say...  )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry you have a bad, bad headache, TW. tlw popped in this morning wearing his little hard hat. Hubby is in the process of moving bookcases out of our computer/library room to make room for a bed. We have guests coming this weekend and we needed a room for them to sleep in since they can't stand having the kitties around them at night. (Our only guestbed is our futon/couch in the livingroom.) Hubby is still working on making an additional room, so our front porch is oftentimes a "hard hat" area. I'll send some aspirin with tlw, hope you feel better soon TW.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sorry you have a bad, bad headache, TW. tlw popped in this morning wearing his little hard hat. Hubby is in the process of moving bookcases out of our computer/library room to make room for a bed. We have guests coming this weekend and we needed a room for them to sleep in since they can't stand having the kitties around them at night. (Our only guestbed is our futon/couch in the livingroom.) Hubby is still working on making an additional room, so our front porch is oftentimes a "hard hat" area. I'll send some aspirin with tlw, hope you feel better soon TW.



Thanx for the Aspirin, but those thunderstorms aren't headaches... (Even if they were, Aspirin wouldn't help... I need Tylenol for that...) I've got meds for it, but sometimes, even they can't stop this.




Grandi Floras said:


>



That actually would be a great idea. This guy is really skilled. If it hadn't been for him helping me, my spaceship still would resemble a wreck...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2008)

tlw dropped by this morning to check out our "new" little guestroom. He didn't bring his little mousy friend, because he knows that my kitties wouldn't understand the "friend" part. It is cold and windy here today and that always makes my kitties frisky in the morning.

TW - hope you are feeling better today. (((((((Timberwolf)))))))


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Punkin - yes, a little. This stuff comes and goes as it likes... 

I guess it would be a good idea to move to another place (IRL, not this thread).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I'll have to find me a new doc over there...

I don't think my recent doc would drive 300+ miles to examine me...

tlw will find me at my new home as soon as I got an internet connection... But that's still some time into the future...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

How are you doing there TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Uhm... where?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. It's like 20 years ago I last saw a flying DeLorean...

Could be an idea to spend some time... But I don't want to see my own future, I think...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

It was fun, nonetheless...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Skydiving... wow.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2008)

the ever-impressive tlw!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Indeed. I'm always amazed by the stories tlw gets to tell beside a nice cup of tea and some cookies.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

He was utterly surprised to see me at the computer right now.

(Seems like he has forgotten about my sleeping probs...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd have to get tired/sleepy, first, I fear. But maybe she can help me with that, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

tlw got to meet my friends today. He was tickled to know that they have a dear friend in Germany and have been to visit her twice. He watched their DVD of pictures taken on their last trip. Of course, he'd already seen many of the places they'd been, but the pictures were very nice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

I asked tlw if there are any places he hasn't been to, yet...

He answered: "Yes. The sun, for example." (Wearing a big grin, I have to add.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, then that is something tlw and I have in common. I cannot go outside in the day without my sunglasses!

He dropped by for a while this morning to wish me and hubby Happy Anniversary. He's such a thoughtful little fellow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh... yeah, he is.

Happy Anniversary, Mrs. & Mr. Punkin!  :bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a picture from his cousin's wedding this year, I think...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks TW, Grandi and tlw! It is difficult for me to believe 30 years have passed since we said "I Do". 

tlw is looking forward to popping in on us tomorrow and Thursday. Hubby has already begun cooking for Thanksgiving and the house is beginning to smell yummy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

:blink: He's such an active cat... Does he really think this would be necessary?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah... I see. :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

According to the fishy smell of his breath, he must have been successful.
(He asked me for some mints to freshen his breath...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 30, 2008)

tlw dropped by this evening to check up on us. He didn't pop in while we had company because he didn't want to startle them. I sure was glad to see him again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

As we are to see you again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Funny. I told him the same about him. Just a few minutes before I read this post of yours... :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww, thanks everyone. It is nice to be missed. 

tlw dropped in early this morning. He was surprised to see both of us already up and getting ready for the day. He's enjoying the warmer temperatures here in Texas. I hear that soon we will have cooler weather, so he's getting in all the sunshine he can right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess I'd do that too, if I were in his fur...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, tlw loves to snuggle into something soft and warm... (like most cats)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

tlw dropped in this evening to snuggle in with my kitties. We have lots of cushy pillows, afghans and such around the house. I even found one kitty curled up in the towel closet.  We had a nice warm day today - 74 degrees! This won't last though - cold front heading our way tomorrow evening.

I'm off to bed. Good night all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Good night, Punkin. It's snowing over here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm with him on that. Just a nice cup of hot tea or chocolate, maybe a cookie, and I'm :happy:.

Now, if I had any of the beforementioned things here, I'd actually be happy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

tlw popped in this evening and had some snowflakes still on his whiskers! He knows I love snow and rarely get to see the stuff here in Texas. We're getting a blue Northern in tonight. The wind has been blowing in gusts up to 35 m.p.h. today. We're supposed to have lows for 3 nights below freezing. Brrrr! No precipitation though.

You keep warm, TW. I wish I could send some hot chocolate your way.

Hugs!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope you don't get blown away... :blink: It's too cold to roll around like tumbleweed...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

That's not so bad, tlw showed me this Holiday picture and what he does with all of the extra tumbleweeds he collects. 
Rather festive, don't you think?
While he was giving me the *LAST WORD *tonight, he just couldn't help sharing this with me.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow. Impressive.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't blow away yesterday, but I did have to hold on tightly to the steering wheel of my car as I drove to and from work! 

Yup, you can do a lot with tumbleweeds. I saw a news piece on t.v. once that showed how a lady decided to collect tumbleweeds and make art to sell on-line. Evidently, there are a lot of people that like tumbleweek art because she made a bundle

tlw slipped in this evening to snuggle with the kitties. It is going to be a cold night tonight and all the cats are in except Slinky - he never comes inside. 

Good night all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I think if Slinky comes in one day, it'll be so cold that it actually snows in hell, right? 

tlw came in for a brief visit... he left quite soon, heading for a warmer place. I wish I could go with him...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

*TLW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*























































is mine.  :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you sure? I asked him about it and he told me that he doesn't belong to anybody else but himself. So no need to shout.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I actually could hear it over here... Yikers! :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2008)

tlw popped in today to help me put away the Autumn decorations and put out the Christmas decorations. I was glad for his help because this always tires me out, but I'm so glad when I see the house ready for the holdays.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

My mom did some decorating, too... The house slowly gets the christmas atmosphere...


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

I,too,did some minor Christmas decorating.I'm trying to decide on the tree.It will be tlw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

He'll surely help you with your decision...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Oops... :blink:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


>



Life is Good


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

It is? :blink: Where? I think I missed out on that. :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Dunno why, but this pic somewhat scares me...


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

That's because you don't realize life is good.tlw should tell you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Well... if life is good, it might possibly be that I'm in the wrong place to realize it...

On the other hand...

Maybe I should try and get some sleep.


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Sleep will help but you have to believe it's a good life.Maybe you should repeat it over and over before you sleep.Life is good,life is good,it'll be tlw.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2008)

tlw dropped by today to enjoy one of our warmest days so far this month. We got up to 73 degrees today! But...tomorrow's high will only be 40 degrees. That is one of the reasons why it is common to hear this phrase around here "If you don't like the weather, wait around...it'll change!" LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL... That doesn't lack a certain logic. 

@ Steely: That won't help, either. For it would be a too obvious lie(sort of). I'll have to change the place I'm living in for some improvement in this case...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

You know, the force is in perfect balance inside me. I've been naughty and nice at the same time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

:blink: Uhm, erm... Nevermind. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, at least I made someone laugh... :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2008)

tlw stopped in this evening to sit around the heater with my kitties and watch t.v. with hubby. He left shortly after I arrived home from work. Guess he wanted to be sure I got home safely.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently so... He looked quite relieved as he arrived over here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

He's wearing that all the time now, isn't he?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

What is it that makes cats so cute?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

That's actually right. 
But the sentence before that was a little too long for me to follow right now. I'll read it another day... (aka tl;dr)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2008)

tlw has been in and out of my house this past week. He was curious why I've not been around Dimensions. I told him that I'm still getting used to my new hours at work and since hubby is home a lot more now (he has been layed off from his part-time job), I've been enjoying watching t.v. with him. His youngest brother gave us the entire set of the original t.v. series "Wild, Wild West" and we are both enjoying watching the series again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

He told me that his little buddy is named Taters...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Aaaaawwwww!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2008)

tlw has enjoyed playing in the tree hubby put up yesterday. He and the other kitties have been climbing the tree (even though it is artificial - hubby's allergic to the real thing) and seem to enjoy playing hide and seek amongst the branches. tlw keeps reminding me that Christmas is next week!  I can't believe this month is passing by so quickly and I've yet to get all my holiday stuff done. Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah. Hence the content look on tlw's face.

Yep. christmas is coming upon us with big steps. 

Thanks for the beautiful xmas card! :bow:
Keep an eye on your eMail box, the next days, k?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

I told him he'd better stay away from me, as I've got some bad cold...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello all! Glad you liked the card, TW! I've had so much fun sending cards this year.

tlw told me he wants to stamp his pawprint on all my cards next year. Silly kitty!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

5,555 posts... interesting number.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

tlw gave me my autographed Christmas Card from himself this morning while he was here giving me the *LAST WORD*. He had to brave all of the snow that we are getting, but he did well, now he is resting in the warm until he has to take off again for his next stop.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2008)

tlw has been enjoying the warm weather we've been having since yesterday. We've had some pretty wild temperature changes in Texas. I wore a heavy coat on Monday and Tuesday, a thermal sweater yesterday and I didn't even need a sweater today!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Oy. That weather would have me crawling on my gums.

(Or, as it is said in english, I'd be on my last legs, due to the weather...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like an epic win...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like he's a real snow cat.

I wish I had some snow over here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 21, 2008)

tlw has been sitting by the heater today as he visited with us. The cold front blew in last night during my company's Christmas Party. The air was very, very cold when the party was over. Our thermometer showed 16 degrees this morning around 7:45 a.m. Brrrrr! That is really cold for us. Still no snow or rain and we really need some of the wet stuff!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I actually could need a little less of the rain. I think I'll put up a detour sign for the clouds, directing them your way...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Looks like he's a real snow cat.
> 
> I wish I had some snow over here...



I would send you some it I could Timberwolf as I have plenty, but I am afraid that it would all melt on the journey there. It is eleven degrees here, so I don't see our four feet of snow melting any time too soon either. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I would send you some it I could Timberwolf as I have plenty, but I am afraid that it would all melt on the journey there. It is eleven degrees here, so I don't see our four feet of snow melting any time too soon either. LOL


Well, as we have temps around the 40, over here, you'd have to send some of your low temperature with the snow in order to help us keeping it for some time... 



Grandi Floras said:


> *picture of a snow cat*​


Quite talented, our tlw... Really adorable. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Talk about Ice Cold!

Just look at the box I had all ready for tlw when he brought back the LAST WORD to me today, it is only eleven degrees and it is still snowing so I thought I better do something to warm him up so he sat by the furnace until he warmed back up before he was back on his way.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

His glance looks quite low-temperatured, so I guess you took the pic short after you put him there...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes it only takes a nice warm blankey to make tlw nice and cozy warm,
that is where he was when he brought me the LAST WORD this morning.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

A warm blankey... nice thought...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Pawprints in the snow...

(Stating the obvious, once again...) :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2008)

tlw will be spending lots of time around here for the holidays. We are to be blessed with a warm, sunny Christmas Day. Sigh! Oh well, I guess I should count my blessings.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Watch out that you don't miscount! 

Besides, a warm sunny day still is better than what we have here... 35-40° and raining needles and pins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2008)

tlw has been enjoying the warm sunshine on our front porch today. He also sends Christmas greetings to everyone here. 

Merry Christmas you all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, right back at you! And to all the other participants of this thread, too, of course.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Poor tlw... It's actually cold outside, over here, too... But no snow. Just friggin'cold. Had to make tlw a cup of tea as he came around.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, tlw got warmed up when he came to see me today. It was so warm here, that we turned on the ceiling fans to cool off!!! We actually turned on the car's air conditioner while we were out delivering gifts of homemade hot cocoa mix. Just plain crazy weather we're having here in Texas!

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, as merry as could be, if you get some flu for christmas... (The whole family)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, actually, you don't need snow to have it cold... *grabs his cardigan*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I am green of envy.

:blink:

Am I really?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry about the flu, TW. Not a very good Christmas present, huh?

tlw has popped by a couple of times this weekend to check on me. He always cheers me up. We're still having above average temperatures here. I guess that is why it hasn't felt much like Christmas around here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

He's the leading cheerleader...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

*checks calendar, watch and news*

Isn't this a tad too early, even for a head start?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like he wanted to join in at the german carnival...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2008)

tlw has been a bit confused when he's visited lately. We are still having above average temperatures, so it doesn't feel at all like winter. I hope to see him New Year's Eve when I get home from our church New Year's Eve fellowship. 

I may be a bit early, but Happy New Year's all, because I will not be posting again until New Year's day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

A happy new year to all fellow posters of this thread.
(And to all the lurkers reading this thread without participating...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

tlw didn't get much sleep last night as he was up late getting the LAST WORD back here to me...... 
just look at his sleepy eyes today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, right now, he's sleeping on my bed to be fit to welcome the new year over here, before he heads to the US to celebrate the new year with you and punkin. He may even hop across the channel to check in at our UK friends.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2009)

tlw popped in to wish me a Happy New Year today. He sat and watched a few episodes of Monk with me. We've recently switched satellite providers because of a better deal and now I have my favorite USA shows and the Sci-FI channel back. Yea!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Good for you. Happy new year!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like he took a slightly too deep look into the bottle.

Or one of the drinks he had was bad.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Roflmao...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, that explains why tlw seemed a bit off when he popped in for a visit recently - too much partying on New Year's Eve! LOL!

tlw was enjoying the warm weather today (we even had to turn on the air conditioner because it was too warm). Tomorrow will be a strange contract as a cold front is moving in tonight and we may even get sleet on Monday - ugh! I am so looking forward to another day off on the 19th (Martin Luther King Day). I love this time of year...so many holidays!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

It somewhat seemed to me like tlw was suffering from a hangover this morning...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

I could hear him snoring over here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

As far as I know, he isn't such a fan of fast food...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2009)

tlw dropped by this afternoon as was so surprised by the turn in weather. He was expecting to catch some sun outside, but decided to warm himself by the heater. Yup, winter is back, but only for a short stay.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, winter's here, too... tlw was quite surprised to see the snow around here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, we don't have that much of snow, but it might be a good six inches...

Today, tlw spent some time sitting at my window, watching the birds romping around in the bushes, enjoying the food we put out for them...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2009)

tlw enjoys bird watching when he drops by to say hello to me. We've placed feeders on trees near several windows of the house so the kitties can watch all the birds, but the birds aren't troubled by the kitties. tlw was glad he could bird watch indoors were it was nice and warm.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

We had another foot of snow yesterday but now it is raining it off and it is supposed to keep raining all week, now all we have to contend with is flooding.... Oh Joy.....:doh:​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow. What a joy...  

tlw already checked for his life vest and scuba equipment...
He said he prefers snow over water.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Now I see why tlw enjoys romping around in our light, fluffy (and dry) snow...
We've got temperatures of 30 degrees and lower, right now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, Grandi, I hope you aren't near any of the rivers that are flooding. I was watching the Weather Channel this evening and got quite worried about all the Dimmers in the Washington/Oregon area.

tlw dropped in today and was thankful for the dry weather here. We are warming back up after a cold shot of air on Monday. Tomorrow we should see 70 degree weather. I think all my kitties are confused by the fluctuating temperatures this year.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

Now, this is actually quite uncool. Explains why tlw prefered to stay inside today...
He sends you a "thank you" purr for drying and warming him.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2009)

When tlw dropped by today, he was thankful for the very warm weather we're having in Texas. His fur finished drying out while he basked in the sun on our front porch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah. This explains the warmth he radiated while visiting me this morning...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Indeed. He was smokin' as he came here... (no cigarettes, just well done toasted...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Urk. I even get sick by watching it...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

To me, this looks more like a radio telescope... 
Sattelites usually tend to buzz around our planet, don't they?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of satellites, since we've switched to a new provider, I've found myself watching television way too much lately. tlw reminded me that I've not been posting much lately, when he popped in while I was watching a recorded episode of "Monk". So, I turned off the t.v. and decided to update my website and pop in here for a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Ah. Now I see why tlw was complaining about your eyes becoming square-shaped.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

I felt like popping in this thread also.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL! Well, I only spent one hour watching t.v. today! hehe! tlw was pleased to find me typing away on the computer this evening. He rubbed against my leg to say hi and then was on his way to another place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Hxhhlc xzkjbg ujbqc hxuwc chvloc ...

*Meow* 

Huh? Er... thanx, tlw... :bow:
I guess it would be a good idea to take a little nap...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice. he asked me to help him blowing up the balloon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

And his lung is a tad too small to do so, either...

(((((((((( tlw ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Grandi! Sorry I missed it as I was so pooped last night that I didn't get on the computer as usual. 

tlw did drop by yesterday and today. He's enjoying the last days of warm weather before the dreaded cold front hits. We're supposed to have temperatures in the 40's for the next two days. I know that isn't cold for most people, but, here in Texas it is cold! But not to worry, we will get a warm up starting Saturday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Temperatures in the 40s... I guess there are places on this planet that would call this a heatwave...  
(No, I'm not talking about the place I'm in... Though, in some way, temperatures in the 40's can be quite hot... measured in Celsius...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2009)

When tlw dropped by this evening, he had to sit near the heater. Our cold front has arrived. Not to worry though, because by Saturday and Sunday, the tempertures will be back in the 60's!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah. I wondered why he looked so relaxed and well-rested...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Noe I see why he prefers to be at your place...
Over here, it's cold and wet outside - and not really warm inside...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 19, 2009)

tlw has been hanging out at my place for a while. We're experiencing warm weather again (upper 60's and 70's). Just doesn't feel much like winter here in Texas. Guess I'll have to pull my spring and summer clothes out again until it cools down.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Heh. He'd better get some clothes in his size...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2009)

tlw said he likes his own fur best, when he dropped by this evening. He did confess that he'd been by during the day to visit with my kitties while they lolled about in the sun. I said that was okay because I know how cats love the sunshine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Though I'm no cat, I like the sun nonetheless. This gloomy weather isn't what I prefer...
And tlw neither, as he confessed while reading my posting.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

He seems to be quite tired, today... He hardly entered my bed before he was sound asleep...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 22, 2009)

tlw spent some time sunning himself at my place today. Sunshine always tends to make me sleepy. We will have more sunshine tomorrow with temperatures in the lower 80's. It feels like winter was never here. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, was tlw glad as I let him in out of the sleet... Poor guy, totally soaked and cold...
Now he's lying on my bed, wrapped up in a towel and covered with a blanket, dozing away...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 22, 2009)

tlw was very happy to see that we still have the sunshine. We high reached 83 degrees today and all the kitties loved the warmth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I'd love it, too... Cold (in the 30s), wet (rain/sleet) and very windy here... *shudders*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2009)

tlw dropped by yesterday and wondered what happened to the nice warm weather. Winter has returned, but only for a few days. Still, we are much warmer than most of the country.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

tlw told me he was going back to that warm planet after he popped in to say hi. We're finally starting to see winter weather with freezing rain tonight. Ugh! I hope it doesn't accumulate too much or my drive to work will be tough. I did get off work early today, so I baked chocolate chip cookies this afternoon. That made the kitchen warm and cozy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

It is a good thing that tlw is no ordinary cat so he can enjoy chocolate! He didn't seem to perturbed when he popped in this afternoon to say hi, even though we had ice and very cold weather. I guess he's gotten used to the cold from visiting Grandi and TW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Indeed ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Oops. Sorry. My brain isn't working that well at the moment... Too much stress.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm with TW on this one. I've had a tough week, working loads of hours to make-up for the day I left early because of freezing rain and ice. Add to this that I've not felt well all day long. However, tlw dropped by this evening and purred and sat in my lap for a while. He's so sweet.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

At least, yes... Or he would turn into a werecat, if it got way too much...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2009)

tlw popped by today to ask where I've been. I told him that I've been in another dimension (no pun intended) this weekend, and I'm slowly making my way back to reality. I gave him my other address so he can find me next time I go missing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2009)

You're traveling dimensions, too? tlw is sometimes a little confused when he pops in at my place... I gave him a direct link to me, so he'll always find me, wherever I am at that moment.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! I'd love to have a permalink to everyone in the galaxy. tlw did mention that he was quite proud of his many associations throughout the universes. He is one cool cat!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

But he's still a cat... *cuddles with him* :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

tlw told me he loves Texas! We have such a variety in weather patterns. Our temperatures for the entire week are spring like, however it will be very windy tomorrow and Friday. tlw says the wind doesn't bother him and he can just pop in and out of my house and avoid being blown about outside.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

tlw had to drop here today to get blow-dryed and warmed up. It is nice a warm here this week and windy...as usual.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

this explains the fresh scent he wore as he woke me up today...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2009)

tlw popped in for a while this evening while I was watching Dr. Who. He couldn't stay long as the wind was really picking up and we are due for a huge storm. So, I decided to pop in for only a moment to let everyone know I'm okay. Had a busy weekend, hopefully, I'll be back tomorrow evening (Monday evening).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2009)

I envy tlw being able to watch the falling snow. We haven't had any snow! I want to see snow very badly! Perhaps he can bring some with him next time he drops by.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww, tlw is so thoughtful! I love the kitty snow family! tlw was glad to see me today because the sun was out and it was a perfect spring like day today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

tlw was being playful here today when he brought me the LAST WORD because he seen that there wasn't anyone else posting on this tread since before yesterday and he thought that it would be fun.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi! Seems like I forgot to mention I had been off for a few days... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Why, I don't think he missed my message. There hasn't been one - at least not on this board...
Besides, the small print usually isn't intended to be read...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 15, 2009)

tlw and my kitties have been making noises in the other room. He is keeping them company while I get caught up here at Dimensions.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

It has been a quiet day for me. tlw curled up for a nap with me and Pest today. Guess he needs a nap every now and then.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

We all need or naps every now and then.

...


But sometimes, we're just insomniacs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow. Only an abyss will do better yawning...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2009)

tlw usually gets his naps in when he comes to visit with me. He does get his exercise in too, because Maddy always wants to play after a nap. They were both running up and down the hallway this morning. Everyone is quiet now, so tlw is sitting curled up in a chair next to me while I post at Dimensions for a while this evening.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2009)

tlw shouldn't worry. Some of us go missing from time to time. I'm back for now and tlw was kind enough to pop in for a while today to check on me. He likes to watch movies with me. Now he's off to Germany I suspect or perhaps the west coast. Who knows!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, my message from yesterday obviously got lost... And yes, tlw is here in Germany, right now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Funny... I don't have any beer - I don't drink.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2009)

tlw dropped by this evening and said he likes the bratwurst he gets in Germany. I agree with him, bratwurst is pretty good - especially with brown mustard and sauerkraut! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

No mashed potatoes with it? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oooo! Mashed potatoes, love 'em! tlw loves them too, as long as they have lots of butter and cream in them.  He dropped by for a while this evening and said he'd be back everyday this week as we are going to have unusually warm weather this week. I guess he's getting ready for Spring Break.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's that good if the spring breaks... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2009)

When tlw popped in this evening, he was a little worried. He'd seen the remains of the grass fire that had blazed just about 10 miles northwest of my house. We have "red flag" warnings practically everyday now. Hubby could see the smoke from our house and the helicopters (rescuing people stranded in the fire) and airplanes hovering over the area. I'm glad the fire is out, but it still leaves me worried because everything is so dry around here and we've had high winds for several days now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2009)

tlw dropped in this evening and was glad that the fire didn't get close to our house. This morning, there was still smoke in the air though.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah. Now I understand...

He was quite surprised to find me on Saturday, already. 
Seems like his watch broke while he was fighting the fire.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

tlw is a fashionable fellow! I love his alarm clock...so cute!  He told me that he dropped in here today to just lay around the house and be lazy for a while. Guess the little fellow needs some "me" time every now and then.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Who doesn't?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

tlw is watching rerun t.v. this morning with me. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

He must have been quite happy to see you again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooooh ... is he on t.v. as well? :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, tlw is on t.v.! He stopped by this afternoon for a while to keep our kitty Tiger company as he explored the great outdoors.

Hi Swampie! Good to see you in here!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice to see you too, Punkin! 


Now I wanna see the outdoor rustic-type tlw ..... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Swampy! I am also glad to see ya here!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish I'd have listened to tlw's advice to look at my tires when I got home last night. I knew something sounded weird, but thought nothing of it. When we went out to go to town and work, we discovered a flat tire! tlw just looked at me with an "I told you so" look when he dropped by today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2009)

Strange things are going on, here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 3, 2009)

tlw dropped in this evening to say hi to the kitties and me. He was surprised because my dear hubbie had been doing some re-arranging around the house today and every tabletop and countertop was pilled high with odds and ends. Hubby plans to have it all put up by tomorrow evening. We'll see. Of course, the kitties are thrilled because they have lots of fun exploring new frontiers! LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Ain't that kitties' favorite hobby?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 5, 2009)

tlw spent the afternoon lolling about in the sunshine. We are warm and sunny here in Texas. It's almost like Spring has passed us by and we went straight into summer!  The kitties love it because the indoor/outdoor ones stay out most of the day and night. It was 73 degrees when I got home around 8:30 p.m. At least the warmer weather is kinder on my arthritis.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

This is one of those moments where I envy you, Punkin...

Over here, it's about 40 degrees and wet. 

tlw came in, wearing his raincoat, wishing he stayed a little longer at your place.
I actually thought about asking him if I may join him when he's going back to TX...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, come on, TW. You know you'd be welcome! 

tlw loved being here today. We had a high of 92 degrees. A bit warm for us this time of year. Supposedly, we'll see milder temperatures next week. I often say that cats sleep in the sunshine to re-charge their batteries.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

I know... :bow: I just wish I'd fit through the wire...

Re-charging my batteries... sounds like a great idea... 
Now, where's that &$%$§&' charger when you need it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

:blink: :huh: :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2009)

I hope tlw enjoys the next few days of warmth! We supposed to get a cold front in this Wednesday and the temperatures will drop to the upper 40's. Brrrr! I guess he'll just be stopping by to say hi and bye after Wednesday! LOL!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi. Sorry I've been absent for some days. Didn't feel that well - and the forum seemed to have some hiccups or so. Glad to see you still being around.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 11, 2009)

tlw told me that he missed me in here, so I'm checking in after a few days absence. It has been a cold and rainy day here, winter decided to make a re-appearance.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, we've got about the same weather, it seems...
Temps around the 40 and rainy conditions... bleh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

Aww, poor kitty... Guess you had a nice warm blanket for him.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2009)

tlw was all dried out by the time he dropped in to say hi this evening. He has been very happy because all 9 of my kitties have been staying inside during this cold snap. Tomorrow will be the last day of cold temperatures. We should be back to the 70's by Sunday. Thank goodness!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

70s? There are 20 degrees missing over here... And it's still rainy. *shudder*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sure he enjoyed it...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

tlw stole my dinner and then ate it and farted all the rest of the next day.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Swampie! You should have warned tlw that your dinner would make him gassie! Oh for a smiley holding its nose. LOL!

tlw ate some mint when he came to see me this evening. I guess he hoped it would settle his tummy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to agree with you, Punkin. Why didn't you warn tlw, swamps?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I didn't think that tlw would be so sneaky. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

I think swamptoad should know...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

tlw was a bit puffed out when he arrived here today. I figured he was still gassy, so I let him outside to play with the other kitties.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope tlw feels better soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

He does. Way better. It seems like tlw saved you from some diarrhea, swampy...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Awww. :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

tlw loves watching anime when he drops in to see me. Our favorite to watch is "Howl's Moving Castle".


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, I want that replica! So neat!

tlw was so happy to see the sun shining and warm temperatures have returned. He only dropped in to say hi for a moment before going back outdoors to play with my outside kitties.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> He does. Way better. It seems like tlw saved you from some diarrhea, swampy...




*phew*


still ..... poor fella.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, I want that replica! So neat!
> 
> tlw was so happy to see the sun shining and warm temperatures have returned. He only dropped in to say hi for a moment before going back outdoors to play with my outside kitties.



Alright ... he's playing again! :happy: Glad that he is in good health.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

This reminds me of something...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

tlw must be Irish! teehee! He danced a little jig for me this evening. Wish he'd have brought a pot of gold - I could use it to get to the Dimensions Bash! 

Happy St. Patrick's day, you all!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

awwww!!! I like his dance! :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Toad... I always see those little, mushroom-like beings from Mario, when I hear this. :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very funny, TW! 

tlw is still enjoying the sunny, warm weather here. It is so springlike here, when I went outside to get in my car this morning, the birds were all singing away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

:blink: Where did they sing to? :blink:












Just kidding...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, yes, we sang along together, yesterday...


"Meeeeow! Meow! Meemeeow! Meeeowow!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 19, 2009)

haha! I'm too tired to come up with a response to your question, TW. 

tlw only popped in for a quick hi and bye. He promised to stick around a little longer tomorrow to celebrate the first day of spring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spring is knocking? Okay, it could be slowly getting warmer, then.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

It's still quite cool outside, here, but at least the sun shows its face again.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

tlw has been enjoying the warm spring weather. I'm hoping we get some rain this weekend, so the spring flowers can grow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

Warmth is the only thing missing around here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

tlw has been helping my hubby by pulling weeds from around our iris leaves. Our neighbors buttercups were in full-bloom this week. I'm hoping we get enough rain for the bluebonnets this year.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

It's raining over here, right now. Shall I try to send you some?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

It's raining her also right now, TW. It's actually been raining here for a long time now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, please send rain, TW. tlw popped inside today because it was so windy outside that he was afraid he'd blow away!  Sometimes I wish I could pop in and out of places like tlw, because I'd pop to somewhere where it is raining.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I'd prefer visiting warmer places...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2009)

tlw was glad he waited until this evening to drop by for a visit. We had a little hail and rain this morning, around 6:30 a.m. It only lasted a few moments and we were quite anxious about the apricot tree. Other than that, a beautiful sunny day afterwards. Everyone at work has spring fever!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, tlw was also glad he didn't visit me until now, as we had some slush coming down from the clouds this morning...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

tlw was surprised to find me at home at this hour. I took a day of sick leave to take hubby to the Dr. to have a procedure done to his back that will stop the nerves sending shooting pain up his back. All went well and he has been resting all afternoon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

While tlw was here giving me the LAST WORD today he was telling me about his visit to some little friends at the hospital yesterday and how well they were doing​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Meowch ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Poor little kitty! I'm glad tlw brought some cheer to the little kitty. When he came by today, he sat next to my hubby and purred. I read somewhere that a cat's purr vibrations are good for the bones in our bodies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep. Read about that, too. Makes them heal better, I think.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Not only the bones, I guess...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2009)

tlw dropped by this evening to enjoy our little electric stove and watch "Quantum Solace" with us. He wasn't the least bit surprised to find all 9of our cats in the house too. It is cold outside this evening. I wish the weather would make up its mind about which season it is!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

April's weather, a tad early...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

End of April? Did he travel in time?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Perhaps he did time travel! Sometime I wish I could jump ahead to April and May.  tlw enjoyed just laying about and doing mostly nothing with me today. I love lazy Saturdays! Oh, and March is going out like a lion for us. It has been very windy, gusting up to 30 mph today! Ugh!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanna do some time traveling also.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm actually not quite sure about that. I think I'll leave it to tlw.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Accepted.  We all happen to make mistakes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

tlw stayed indoors with me this afternoon, too windy outside again! We watched re-runs of "Eureka" that I'd recorded.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 30, 2009)

tlw helped us save one of our kitties this evening. He kept going to our back door and mewing at us. When we finally paid attention, we heard our kitty crying and she was outside on the roof of the backporch. Hubby had to get a stepping stool to get up to her and finally coax her down. tlw came back in the house once we got her inside and we thanked him with some treats.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor tlw, good thing you found him! Of course, he must of lost his wits, because he forgot he could just pop into the house from the roof. That's okay, we all lose our wits from time-to-time.

He enjoyed the lovely spring day here in Texas. It was a bit cooler, but not windy and the bluebonnets are popping up everywhere, and the wisteria is blooming too. I love Spring!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 1, 2009)

tlw enjoyed spotting the bluebonnets around our place this evening. We hope to get more rain to help them grow. It was windy here again today and supposed to be even worse tomorrow, hope the wind doesn't blow all the pretty spring flowers away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think so... it's quite windy around here, too - and our spring flowers still are in place.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

tlw doesn't like all the wind gusts we have either. Today was particularly bad with gusts up to 50 mph or higher!  To avoid all that wind, he just pops into my house instead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2009)

Today, tlw's to be found lying on the window sill in my room - I get the afternoon sun.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2009)

O yea... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

tlw enjoyed keeping hubby company while he worked outside today. I've been vegging in front of the t.v. and he came in only long enough to say hi.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

He was a little disappointed to see it's quite cloudy around here, today. Didn't stay long - I guess he knew a better place to spend some time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

tlw enjoyed the spring weather when he popped in this afternoon. Still, I wish we'd get some rain so the wild flowers would grow.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

*tlw was in the clouds today as he floated by giving me the last word and said that he was trying something different for a change.*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Neat cloud! tlw popped in to say hi this evening before he joined my kitties outside to enjoy all the light the moon is shining on the great outdoors. He is happy he'll get to see a full moon in a few day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

tlw took a quite disappointed look at our weather, as it started raining...
After handing out the last word, he went to visit my GF in the other room, watching a Godzilla movie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2009)

tlw was out enjoying the look of the moon this evening. It has a kind of eerie look because clouds are passing over it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

No moonbow? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

*tlw put on his moon face for me last night while he was here giving me the last word.*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2009)

tlw popped in this evening to check on us. He was concerned because he'd heard we had more fires in our area. Coupled with extremely high winds (gusting up to 60 mph), this made for a very bad situation for the firefighters. Fortunately, the fires in my area have been put out. He was happy to learn that tomorrow should be mild in weather, no high winds and we have a good chance for rain on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Relieved to hear that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

While he was here today giving me the last word, tlw showed me this picture of himself and a friend taking a break from his travels.....
They stopped by in Florida where they did a little skiing because of the warmer weather there.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Water skiing, I'd say... (At least that's what it looks like...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

When tlw got here with the last word for me this morning, he was telling me about a friend of his that had delusions of grandeur and was astounded with the likeness that he exibited because of it.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2009)

tlw dropped by only for a moment today. He could tell I needed a rest, so he gave me a few relaxing suggestions. Cats are good at relaxing, you know.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

tlw really knows how to relax when he is here like today,
when he brought me the last word you can see why he is so good at it.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe I should take some lessons with tlw...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

It just might be a good idea to take some lessons with tlw because he does very well with his studies and shows it by how well he does in bringing the last word to so many people in so little time everyday, just like he did for me this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 13, 2009)

tlw popped in for just a moment this evening. He was checking on us after he'd heard we got some rain this weekend (finally). All the trees and flowers were glad for the drink and displayed all the signs of a lovely spring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, spring has sprung upon us, too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

When he came to give me the last word this morning, tlw told me how much he loves the Spring because he can enjoy all of the new flowers that are blooming here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2009)

tlw was outside visiting with my kitties this evening when I got home. He said he was just dropping by to enjoy the lovely spring day before he popped out to his next destination.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

After travelling so many places in so short of time, tlw really poops out like when he gets here today .....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

I found him sleeping on my keyboard, this morning. He didn't even wake up as I moved him into my bed. Just a little purr.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

When I got up this morning, I saw tlw reading some cat propaganda on my computer. As he left he told me that he was not happy with the cat government anymore than the human one.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah... He seemed quite pissed after reading the "Cat News"...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Today after he left the last word with me, tlw thought that I had told him to go pedal his papers when I meant that he should go read the cat news.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

When tlw dropped by this evening, he sat and watched a television show with us. After the show, I shared some special youtube videos I'd watched lately. He was quite impressed with the video of Susan Boyle singing a song from Les Miserables.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

tlw loves to watch videos and so he can see the TV real good, he has his very one eye glasses to wear while he is here giving me the last word like today.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

tlw is hanging out at my house today. He loves Saturday in Texas, especially today because it is a lovely spring day.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

tlw loves lazing in the sun on a nice warm Spring Day, when he was here today he just relaxed in the herbs after giving me the last word this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 19, 2009)

tlw dropped by for a moment this morning. Sunday mornings are always to nice and quiet. The sun is shining and everything looks so lovely.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

tlw told me it would be about time for me to go to bed...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

This is how tlw woke me up in the this morning early as he gave me the last word, that way I was not late for work.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 20, 2009)

tlw was so happy to come by today. It was a lovely spring day, barely a breeze. Of course, I told him that it is going to be very warm around here this week, but he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

tlw loves the nice warm sunshine here, when he brought me the last word this morning, he just laid outside and enjoyed the warmth before he left again on his way.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

This could have been at our place, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2009)

tlw dropped by today and hung out in the shade. It was 86 degrees today and tomorrow is supposed to be in the upper 90's! Where did spring go? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Spring? Will return in summer, I guess.  At least over here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

tlw loves to laze in the sunshine through the window when he is here giving me the last word. 

Today it was exeptionally warm this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2009)

tlw dropped by this afternoon to see how my hubby was doing after his back operation/procedure. He was pleased to know that hubby is fine and is now sleeping soundly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Sleep... Ain't that this half-hearted coffee replacement?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

tlw



likes the smell of REAL coffee, but not coffee replacements......
he told me this when he was here giving me the last word this morning.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I like that smell, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

tlw likes many different smells, but I know that he prefers the spring flowers when he is here giving me the last word just like this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

tlw has been stopping by to see me lately, but I've been trying to get to bed earlier is why I've not been around much. Like tonight, I'm already sleepy and I usually stay up late on Friday. However, not tonight. I let him know that I intend to drop in more this weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

"Meow" was what he said when he woke me this morning.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

I once saw tlw attack the milkman. Anyone else see something like that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

You should have seen tlw over at the neighbor's this morning after he brought me the last word, he didn't attack the him, but he sure attacked the milk that the milkman squirted his way!​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Tlw had his milk this morning, and is now longingly looking for attention from the one he loves amid the comfort of his domain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Howdy undrcovrbrothr (whew - long name, may we address you in a shorter name of your choosing?)! Love the kitty picture in your post - I'm partial to siamese.

tlw is napping with our kitties this afternoon. It is too windy outside to enjoy the day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

tlw just woke me up about an hour ago. Definitively the best way to wake up.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Tlw can't quite seem to get a move on to investigate that darn chirping sound.

(Hi!! I have two Tonkinese, one Siamese-like and one platinum- they're my buddies)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

tlw has a Ragdoll and Tonkinese friends and sometime they come with him when he brings me the last word like today. 
They are great buddies too.​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

tlw both sleep together like yin and yang, even though they make a lot of noise at night!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2009)

tlw is enjoying an afternoon siesta with the rest of my kitties. I think all this wind is tiring them out because they are sleeping more than usual.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Tlw knows that no place is too high, or too crowded, or too odd for it to find a place to play!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

While tlw was here giving me the last word this morning, he played with a friend and was really having some fun before he took off again.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

While tlw was here giving me the last word this morning, he played with a friend and was really having some fun before he took off again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

tlw has a lot of friends...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2009)

tlw said the weather was much nicer this evening, when he stopped by. At least we had some rain and the high winds have died down. tlw thinks it is a perfect night for stargazing.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

While he was here giving me the last word this morning, tlw told me the reason he likes stargazing is because he visits a lovely Cat Constellation that is in his own likeness on his travels.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

tlw tried to help me find my words again. No success, yet.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, TW, sometimes silence is golden! 

tlw enjoyed looking at the cute baby possum pictures with me this evening. He was sorry he missed seeing them in person on Sunday night. To get an idea of the baby's size, I'd say it's body was about 5 inches long (not including it's little tail), about 3 inches high and about 5 inches or so in circumference. 

View attachment Baby possum, April 26 2009.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

A possum. Sweet.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

*YUCK and EEK! 
A RAT!*

Did you know that Opossums carry a disease that can kill horses if they eat hay that an Oposum has nested in!?

*Awful Creatures!!!*
*http://vetmed.illinois.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=24*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

While tlw was here this morning giving me the last word, I couldn't figure out why he was staying longer than usual until I saw what he saw on the porch, he waited until this nasty thing left before he went on his way.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

It sure has been quiet here at Dimensions since I was here yesterday, tlw got so lonely that he played in the leaves outside after he brought me the last word here this morning and then he went on his way.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

When tlw got here with the last word for me today, 
he was so depressed that noone has came here to this thread and posted anything for the past three days. 
He literally hung his head a cried.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2009)

Well, now that I'm in full possesion of my words, I'll participate in this thread again.

(Thanks, tlw, for finding my bucket of words. :bow


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

*Not only did tlw find your bucket timberwolf, but he sat in it all night long after he gave me the last word here last night so that he could make sure you got it this back this morning.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

tlw was so depressed when he got here with the last word this morning because noone had been here on this thread since yesterday, he just laid there and sighed.​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Tlw hid under the blanket as best as possible, hoping that one day his faith in meaningful words won't be shattered tomorrow.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

tlw likes to read other things besides here at Dimensions, today when he brought back the last word for me, he go really interested in magazine that I had and wouldn't put it down until he got done with the entire article before he went on his way.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

tlw has been keeping tabs on me. I've got a chest cold and have lost my voice a couple of times. I'm getting better because he brings me green tea to drink everyday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

tlw loves tea, he brought his own tea bag with him when he brought me the last word this morning so he could have a cup while he was here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

It figures that tlw would like catnip tea!  tlw is not prejudiced - he watched "Hotel For Dogs" with me this afternoon and really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2009)

tlw found my bucket of words to be empty...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

When tlw got here today with the last word for me, he had a box of letters and he told me that he was going to bring them for timberwolf and see is they might not work better than the bucket of words that seemed to be empty.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

The last time I saw tlw was when he was here this morning, looking of the computer to see if anyone else was online in Dimensions so that he could see some more interesting posts to this thread, but he was dissappointed that noone else had came in and posted anything since I did yesterday.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, I had been busy sorting the words tlw brought me...
Luckily, he spots me when I log in, even if I don't visit this thread.
(I sometimes enter the forum in read only mode...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Sometimes when tlw is at my house giving me the last word like today, 
he reads the newspaper and then comes into Dimensions Forum to read the posts here. 
He is always interested in the news here and in his everyday life.​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

TLW longingly stares into space, wondering if he'll ever be at peace in the jungle.​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

I think I saw ~tlw outside my back garden gate-he must've bolted when my dogs ran out into the garden... <.< >.>


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2009)

Ah, no, he just teleports himself away.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

tlw has been keeping me company today. I'm still down with a chest cold and didn't get much rest last night. He surprised by the cooler weather here and enjoyed just lazing around with me today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

tlw lazed here in the shade today as it got really warm while he was here giving me the last word.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

tlw dropped by today to see how thing's are going with me. I'm still coughing, but I keep hope that I'll shake this stuff soon.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Tlw looked out of his basket and wondered where his pal was... all he had was some yarn, and he was bored with it.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2009)

Gnillac deb ym raeh nac I. Derit os ma I.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Better listen to your bed then!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

I did. And tlw purred me to sleep.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

tlw loves to purr, he really got into it when he brought me the last word this morning.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2009)

tlw did some purring for me when he dropped in this evening. He know I love to listen to a cat purr.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

When tlw was here this morning giving me the last word, 
that it makes him smile to know that his purring makes us relax and feel good when he is visiting.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

Dunno why, but that pic makes me think he got caught eating the last cookie...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2009)

I agree with you TW. That picture just screams "WHO ME?" 

tlw was lazing about on our porch when we came home this evening. It was a hot one today - 91 degrees and humid and that temperture just zaps the energy out of you!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Oy. That's indeed quite warm. No wonder tlw seemed a little exhausted and feeling cold as he popped up here... We have temps somewhere between 50 and 65 degrees.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2009)

TW - the high today was 96 degrees! UGH! tlw was amused by a little e-mail I got from hubby about Texas. This is the statement he thought was funny: "We have four seasons in Texas. Almost Summer, Summer, Still Summer, Christmas!" LOL!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

tlw had to wear his rain gear again when he got here with the last word for me early this morning because it was really raining hard and has been since Monday.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 14, 2009)

tlw said he'd try to bring some of that West Coast rain my way. I hope he can!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't mind him to take our rain to Texas, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

This morning while tlw was here giving me the last word, he lounged in the sunshine that was comming through the window and almost fell asleep because it was so nice and warm.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 17, 2009)

Well, tlw did pull through with the rain, even if it only lasted one day. It was sunny and pleasant here today when he came to visit.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2009)

I wish he could take this awful cold of mine to a place where the sun doesn't shine...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

Gee, with travelling from place to place, when tlw got here with the last word for me, 
he had a terrible head cold and I gave him some cold medicine before he left again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

As he arrived here, he seemed to be fit again, but I still asked him to be careful and spend a visit at the catspital...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

Today while he was here, I also took tlw to our neighborhood Cat Vet and he is all better and can go on his merry way.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Fine. Such a head cold can be dangerous, sometimes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2009)

tlw got plenty of sunshine today, which should help him feel even better.It was a lovely spring day today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2009)

Spring... Yeah I'm looking forward to a nice, 68° warm day. But rigt now, we've got about 51°...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

It is no wonder tlw gets these terrible colds this time of year, it can't make up it's mind whether it wants to rain or shine here. When he was here giving me the last word this morning, it rained so hard that he had to shake the rain water off before he could come into the house and give it to me.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2009)

Ew.


Really.


Ew.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2009)

Another sunny, warm day here. tlw dropped by to enjoy the sunshine and play with my kitties. They all like to be outside when the weather is warm.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

does tlw ever sneeze from the warmth of the sun?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

I asked him. He said no.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

bummer.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

tlw was really bummed out when he got here with the last word this morning,
here lately you never know whether the sun is going to shine or whether it is going to rain or not.​


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

Thread overload! Here's the link to Part 2.


----------

